# Cheias no Algarve - 1 Novembro 2015



## jonas_87 (1 Nov 2015 às 13:36)

*Evento de precipitação intensa a Sul, 1 de Novembro 2015*
(tópico resumo criado pela moderação)

*Avisos/Alertas:*
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/avisos-e-alertas-oficiais-novembro-2015.8482/#post-521070

*Previsões/Modelos:*
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/previsoes-curto-prazo-ate-3-dias-novembro-2015.8473/#post-519949

*Alguns dados *
Precipitação:






(compilação de dados por @StormRic )

*Informação oficial do IPMA:



			2015-11-04 (IPMA)



A situação meteorológica à superfície às 00 UTC do dia 1 de novembro de 2015 era determinada por uma depressão com 1013 hPa centrada no Norte de África, em processo de cavamento, que no seu movimento para noroeste veio a posicionar-se às 12 UTC na região de Faro com 1009 hPa e, no final do dia, no Atlântico a sudoeste de Cabo Raso (38ºN 10ºW), onde atingiu um mínimo de 1005 hPa.

Associadas a essa depressão formaram-se linhas organizadas de precipitação, com orientação de sueste para noroeste, que no seu deslocamento lento para norte afetaram, principalmente, a região do barlavento algarvio durante o período compreendido entre as 4 e as 14 UTC, com particular incidência na zona situada entre Portimão e Faro, originando precipitação forte e persistente e a ocorrência de trovoada.

Nas estações meteorológicas automáticas (EMAs) da rede do IPMA próximas da zona mais afetada, os máximos horários de precipitação observados foram de 11 mm em Portimão às 11 UTC e de 20 mm em Faro-Aeroporto às 12 UTC, tendo nesta estação se registado um valor máximo de 74 mm em 6 horas, entre as 6 e 12 UTC. Os valores mais elevados de precipitação observados nas estações meteorológicas do Algarve no dia 1 em períodos de 1, 6 e 24 horas são apresentados na Tabela 1.

À medida que as linhas de precipitação progrediram para norte foram perdendo gradualmente atividade, vindo a atingir as restantes zonas da região Sul e a região Centro mas já com quantidades de precipitação bastante menos significativas.

A sequência de imagens do produto de radar RAIN1 (valores horários de precipitação em mm, estimados com recurso ao radar meteorológico de Loulé/Cavalos do Caldeirão) obtida para o período entre as 10 e as 14 UTC (Figuras 1 a 4) permite salientar a zona mais afetada pela linha de precipitação, situada entre Portimão e Olhão. Considerando as estimativas obtidas com radar para o período entre as 4 e as 14 UTC, é de admitir que os valores mais elevados observados em Faro-Aeroporto e Portimão tenham sido excedidos na zona costeira entre Albufeira e Quarteira.

Por aplicação de fatores de ajustamento Udómetro-Radar obtidos na localização das EMAs de Faro-Aeroporto e Portimão, estima-se que o valor da precipitação ocorrida entre as 4 e as 14 UTC, em Albufeira e Quarteira, tenha variado entre 106 mm e 139 mm, com um valor médio estimado de 122 mm.
Na Tabela 2 são apresentados os valores máximos históricos de precipitação registados nas estações meteorológicas do Algarve. Da comparação dos valores máximos de precipitação nas estações com os valores observados no dia 1 de novembro de 2015 pode concluir-se que:

- Na estação de Faro-Aeroporto o máximo histórico horário é cerca de 3,4 vezes superior ao observado no presente episódio e os máximos históricos de 6 horas e de 24 horas são cerca de 1,5 vezes superiores aos observados;

- Na estação de Portimão os máximos históricos horários e de 6 horas são cerca de 2 vezes superiores aos observados neste episódio e o máximo histórico de 24 horas é cerca de 1,3 vezes superior ao observado.


Legendas das Tabelas

Tabela 1 – Valores mais elevados de precipitação (em mm) registados no dia 1 de novembro de 2015 nos períodos de 1 hora, 6 horas e 12 horas em estações meteorológicas do Algarve

Tabela 2 - Máximos históricos de precipitação (em mm) registados em períodos de 1, 6 e 24 horas em estações meteorológicas do Algarve

Legendas das imagens

Figura 1 - Valores horários de precipitação (mm) do produto radar RAIN1 no período 10-11 UTC

Figura 2 - Valores horários de precipitação (mm) do produto radar RAIN1 no período 11-12 UTC

Figura 3 - Valores horários de precipitação (mm) do produto radar RAIN1 no período 12-13 UTC

Figura 4 - Valores horários de precipitação (mm) do produto radar RAIN1 no período 13-14 UTC
		
Clique para expandir...

** Tabela 1 e 2





* Figura 1
* Figura 2 
* Figura 3
* Figura 4

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticia...t/media/noticias/textos/algarve-20151101.html

*Animações Satélite e radar*

Radar, dia completo, das 0h às 23h55
*
*

Satélite + Radar, apenas de dia (sat canal visível), das 7h às 18h


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Nov 2015 às 13:36)

Este grupo tem fotos e videos das inundações

https://www.facebook.com/groups/322780954532190/


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Nov 2015 às 13:38)




----------



## bmelo (1 Nov 2015 às 14:56)




----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Nov 2015 às 15:28)

Boliqueime / Jonatan Lopes / Eu Repórter


----------



## MikeCT (1 Nov 2015 às 15:37)

Agreste disse:


> ali na pista de atletismo aquilo está tudo em obras, deve estar uma piscina bestial na ribeiras das lavadeiras.



A baixa de Quarteira tbm está boa para nadar


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Nov 2015 às 16:09)

Fonte: http://www.jn.pt/paginainicial/pais...ira&Option=Interior&content_id=4865196&page=1


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Nov 2015 às 16:43)

Impressionante...


----------



## bmelo (1 Nov 2015 às 16:50)




----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Nov 2015 às 16:50)

*Várias pessoas resgatadas devido às inundações em Albufeira*
Hoje às 16:10
Várias pessoas foram retiradas de habitações e estabelecimentos comerciais na baixa da cidade de Albufeira, no Algarve, devido às inundações provocadas pela chuva que fustigou a região.






Segundo fonte dos bombeiros, as equipas de socorro resgataram pessoas que ficaram retidas em locais inundados pelas águas na baixa da cidade e que não conseguiam sair pelos seus próprios meios.

A proteção civil municipal de Albufeira recomendou para que as pessoas permaneçam nas suas habitações, evitem deslocarem-se para as zonas afetadas pelo mau tempo e sigam as recomendações e medidas de proteção das autoridades fase às condições meteorológicas previstas.

"As pessoas devem evitar atravessar zonas inundadas, circular na orla costeira e zonas ribeirinhas, praticar atividades no mar e ter especial atenção na circulação junto a áreas arborizadas devido à possibilidade de queda de ramos e árvores", indicou a proteção civil

http://www.jn.pt/paginainicial/pais...=Albufeira&Option=Interior&content_id=4865310











http://www.jn.pt/multimedia/galeria.aspx?content_id=4865325


----------



## aoc36 (1 Nov 2015 às 17:30)

á.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Infelizmente a destruição é muito vasta na baixa de Albufeira, as pessoas mais velhas dizem que não viram nada assim.  
A corrente era tão forte que levava tudo: botijas, móveis, arcas,etc.  
Só quem vai lá ver é que vê a dimensão que aquilo está.


----------



## aoc36 (1 Nov 2015 às 17:38)

Sacadas do Facebook.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Nov 2015 às 17:42)

306 ocorrencias, neste momento segundo a página do 112. o nº de ocorrencias, continua a aumentar, só no distrito de Faro. Muito trabalho para as entidades competentes.


----------



## StormRic (1 Nov 2015 às 17:53)

aoc36 disse:


> Infelizmente a destruição é muito vasta na baixa de Albufeira, as pessoas mais velhas dizem que não viram nada assim.
> A corrente era tão forte que levava tudo: botijas, móveis, arcas,etc.
> Só quem vai lá ver é que vê a dimensão que aquilo está.



Claramente o sistema de escoamento subterrrâneo não funcionou, é o que dá canalizarem as ribeiras, embora os valores de precipitação tenham sido excepcionais nesta zona 








trovoadas disse:


> 70,4mm acumulados em Fonte de Apra. Parece-me que os maiores acumulados foram junto ao litoral e mais para Barlavento. Na zona da serra entre Alte e Messines apanhei chuvas diluvianas e os ribeiros já davam sinais de sair fora dos leitos. Isto eram 11h da manhã. Às 10h00 a ribeira de Quarteira na zona da Tôr ainda se encontrava sequinha no entanto era incrível a quantidade de água que já descia pelos cerros. A cheia deve ser enorme!



Estão aqui os valores: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-sul-novembro-2015.8480/page-10#post-520493


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Nov 2015 às 17:53)

*Mau tempo abate-se sobre o Algarve e inunda Albufeira*
*RTP*
01 Nov, 2015, 17:32 / atualizado em 01 Nov, 2015, 17:34 | País


*O mau tempo abateu-se sobre o Algarve. Várias cidades da região estão inundadas e dezenas de ocorrências foram provocadas pelo temporal que se abateu na região. Albufeira e Quarteira são as regiões mais afetadas, mas há também registo de cheias em Faro.*

Apesar do aviso lançado pelas autoridades, a baixa de Albufeira ficou inundada, com a água a entrar em casas, restaurantes e noutros estabelecimentos comerciais.

A chuva parou por volta das 15h00, mas a situação permanecia difícil na baixa de Albufeira ao fim da tarde.

Nas zonas mais calmas, a reportagem da RTP comprovou que a água já estava a baixar mas nas ruas principais, nomeadamente junto dos bares, a água ainda corria com muita intensidade.

http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/mau-tempo-abate-se-sobre-o-algarve-e-inunda-albufeira_v870388

 webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreenBombeiros resgatam pessoas em Albufeira


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Nov 2015 às 18:50)




----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Nov 2015 às 19:12)

*Mau tempo Algarve: a EN125 completamente alagada*
Mau tempo e chuva intensa provocou várias inundações no Algarve como comprova este vídeo 

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/videos/mau-...ompletamente-alagada/563656f10cf28f543249721e


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Nov 2015 às 19:42)




----------



## StormRic (1 Nov 2015 às 19:52)

AMFC disse:


> De sagres a Lagos mais uma boa rega a caminho.



Também em Faro alguns aguaceiros limitados:







O que aconteceu em Albufeira tem contornos estranhos, é que a precipitação não foi excepcionalmente concentrada no tempo.
Analisando os registos da estação WU de Albufeira, conclui-se o seguinte.

Às 8h havia 23,1 mm acumulados com valores horários à volta dos 6mm.
A partir dessa hora, os acumulados horários foram aproximadamente:
13,0
8,4
21,5 (o acumulado em 60 minutos mais elevado de todo o dia)
13,0
19,8
10,7 (terminando às 14h a precipitação com um acumulado total de 109,5 mm)

Para ter havido aquelas inundações, é porque o sistema de drenagem da cidade não está, nem de perto, dimensionado para precipitações sustentadas na ordem dos 20mm/hora. Foi concebido tendo em conta espaços de acumulação que seriam preenchidos até um certo nível seguro e esperando que quando esse nível fosse atingido, a precipitação parasse, sucedendo-se o esvaziamento desses espaços. Simplesmente, a precipitação prolongou-se mais do que o tempo que fora previsto na concepção do sistema. Os prejuízos estão à vista. E resta saber se não havia entupimentos que foram negligenciados, apesar dos avisos. Terão andado equipas durante o fim-de-semana a limpar todos os sistemas de escoamento?


----------



## StormRic (1 Nov 2015 às 20:23)

Muito interessante este apanhado rápido do que é a drenagem e a urbanização em Albufeira. Sarcástico aplauso para os responsáveis. 

_A rua dos bares de Albufeira está transformada numa ribeira. A chuva que cai desde a madrugada veio colocar a nu, de forma mais evidente, aquilo que já era conhecido: a baixa da cidade é uma zona de alto risco de inundações. Desta vez, a situação foi mais grave – a água entrou pelas lojas até quase ao tecto e a Praia dos Pescadores transformou-se num mar de lama, onde foram desaguar móveis, electrodomésticos, baldes e tudo o que a enxurrada apanhou pela frente.

Mal a precipitação deixou de se fazer sentir de forma mais intensa, a partir das 14h30, centenas de habitantes saíram para a rua ver o espectáculo das águas em movimento. O miradouro do Pau da Bandeira foi dos locais mais concorridos. Uns recolhiam imagens para mais tarde recordar, outros deixavam cair lamentos e críticas. “Já se sabia que, mais tarde ou mais cedo, isto iria acontecer”, observava o antigo pescador Orlando Neves, criticando a qualidade das obras da Sociedade Polis, levadas a cabo ao tempo que José Sócrates ocupava a pasta de secretário de Estado do Ambiente. O plano de requalificação da cidade transformou o local conhecido por ribeira numa área urbanizada, que hoje se chama Avenida da Liberdade. Mas o pior foi que em “em vez de aumentarem o diâmetro das manilhas das águas pluviais, reduziram”.  

Um entretainer residente em Albufeira há muito tempo, António Dias, subscreve a tese, acrescentando: “ Os técnicos foram avisados pelos moradores, mas não quiseram dar ouvidos”. O pescador evoca a velha praia dos pescadores, quando o turismo ainda não tinha feito sentir os seus efeitos no urbanismo da cidade: “Ainda me recordo de o meu sogro ir por aqui acima [pela actual Rua 25 de Abril] com um barco a remos buscar pessoas a casa, quando havia inundações”.  Albufeira sempre foi vulnerável à queda de água.

De telemóvel na mão, a agente de viagens Frederica Costa tenta saber se estão bem as pessoas retidas em casa, porque o caudal das águas na rua não lhes permite sair. Aparentemente encontram-se livres de perigo, aguardam apenas o resgate dos bombeiros, feito com recurso a uma mota de água. “Vou perder tudo o que tenho no escritório, não sei calcular o prejuízo”, lamenta. Desde a última grande inundação, há cerca de oito anos, as companhias de seguros “não querem correr tão grandes riscos, e colocam muitas dificuldades para fazer seguros”, assegura.

Mas não foi só na cidade que o mau tempo se fez sentir. A ribeira que entra na praia de Santa Eulália saltou do leito, partiu os pontões e a ponte de madeira de acesso à zona balnear ficou destruída. Um pouco mais para nascente, nos Olhos d’ Água, as sarjetas entupiram a lama escorreu das arribas para a rua. Uma grande parte da areia da praia desapareceu. Na fonte de Boliqueime as águas que escorreram da zona do barrocal chegaram ao cruzamento da Estrada Nacional 125 e o local a que uns chamam poço e outros fonte de Boliqueime converteu-se  num lago, com a água a chegar a meio das portas das viaturas. Na fronteira do concelho de Loulé com Albufeira, as canas que se juntaram nos pilares da ponte do Barão formaram uma espécie de barragem, e as águas inundaram os campos em redor. _

_http://www.publico.pt/local/noticia/chuva-provoca-inundacoes-e-corte-de-estradas-no-algarve-1713005_


----------



## Agreste (1 Nov 2015 às 20:58)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Segundo, esta estação em Albufeira, não chegou aos 110 mm. http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IALGARVE1



Loulé que a gente sabe ser o penico do Algarve não teve estes problemas estruturais.

Fica assim o podio:

26-10-1997 (274mm) Monchique
13-10-1989 (165mm) Faro
01-11-2015 (134mm) Loulé-Almancil


----------



## StormRic (1 Nov 2015 às 21:18)

Agreste disse:


> não consigo saber a quantidade de precipitação de albufeira... se almancil passou os 130mm, albufeira deve ter tido mais.





Agreste disse:


> Loulé tem 134mm... aparentemente mais chuva que Albufeira com 110mm e no entanto...



Já analisei a precipitação de Albufeira, hora a hora até, numa mensagem na página anterior. As listas estão intercaladas com erros mas é possível extrair a série correcta de registos de 5 em 5 minutos.

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-sul-novembro-2015.8480/page-12#post-520602

Foram 109,5 mm.

Já agora Carvoeiro segue com 106,2 mm; Quarteira 123,4 mm.


----------



## ecobcg (1 Nov 2015 às 21:25)

Vídeo de algumas imagens captadas durante a tarde de hoje, já depois da altura de maior chuva, na zona de Albufeira, Tunes, Vale de Parra, Lagoa dos Salgados, Ribeira de Alcantarilha e Praia de Vale de Olival. Já não foi possível chegar ao centro de Albufeira, dadas as estradas fechadas. Mas dá para perceber toda a água que enchia os campos e linhas de água.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Nov 2015 às 21:31)

*Homem desaparecido em Boliqueime*
A sua viatura foi encontrada submersa e sem ocupantes. Tinha saído de casa para fazer compras

Um homem está desaparecido desde a tarde de hoje, tendo a viatura em que circulava sido encontrada submersa em Boliqueime, freguesia do concelho de Loulé, no Algarve, disse à Lusa fonte da Guarda Nacional Republicana (GNR). 
Segundo mesma fonte, a GNR encontrou durante a tarde uma viatura submersa e sem ocupantes, mas é desconhecido o paradeiro daquele que seria o único ocupante, um homem idoso que não voltou após ter saído de casa para fazer compras, encontrando-se incontactável". 

A fonte especificou que a viatura foi encontrada com um dos vidros partido, "desconhecendo-se se por força das águas ou de uma tentativa do ocupante abandonar a mesma".

A mesma fonte indicou que estão a ser feitas diligências no sentido de tentar encontrar o homem, tendo, inclusive, sido pedida a intervenção de uma equipa do Grupo de Intervenção de Proteção e Socorro (GIPS) da GNR especializada neste tipo de ocorrências. 

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/b...=facebook&utm_medium=social&utm_content=-post


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Nov 2015 às 21:50)

webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen
Ao longo do dia de domingo foram vários os espetadores da SIC que partilharam connosco imagens impressionantes da tempestade que se abateu sobre o Algarve. Mostramos-lhe alguns desses momentos e alguns dos vídeos que circularam esta tarde pelas redes sociais.


----------



## StormRic (1 Nov 2015 às 21:54)

ecobcg disse:


> Sem ser preciso estar a somar as barras do gráfico?



Acumulados de hoje na região sul, até às 20:00


----------



## ecobcg (1 Nov 2015 às 21:56)

Fotos de Carlos Namor no Facebook





Foto de Nelson Brito, no Facebook

É a estrada de acesso à baixa de Albufeira


----------



## StormRic (1 Nov 2015 às 22:09)

Pedro1993 disse:


> webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen
> Ao longo do dia de domingo foram vários os espetadores da SIC que partilharam connosco imagens impressionantes da tempestade que se abateu sobre o Algarve. Mostramos-lhe alguns desses momentos e alguns dos vídeos que circularam esta tarde pelas redes sociais.



Não são precipitações horárias que mal tocaram os 20 mm que fazem isto. As próprias estimativas do radar para os acumulados não justificam uma inundação daquela ordem, seriam precisos valores superiores a 40 mm por hora ou mais, ou então a urbanização está tão mal concebida que canaliza tudo de uma área enorme para a baixa de Albufeira.





























Reparem bem nas cores da escala de acumulados que atingem a zona de Albufeira ou mesmo para o interior: nunca chegam aos valores rosa de topo, ficam no máximo à volta dos 15-20 mm e já é ser generoso.
Como é que acumulados destes arrastam automóveis e põem *1,80m *de água nas ruas?

Isto é de certeza consequência de terem feito desvios e encanamentos de linhas de água, aliado à impermeabilização de uma larga zona periférica da cidade.


----------



## ecobcg (1 Nov 2015 às 22:14)

StormRic disse:


> Não são precipitações horárias que mal tocaram os 20 mm que fazem isto. As próprias estimativas do radar para os acumulados não justificam uma inundação daquela ordem, seriam precisos valores superiores a 40 mm por hora ou mais, ou então a urbanização está tão mal concebida que canaliza tudo de uma área enorme para a baixa de Albufeira.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Cheias em Albufeira, fenómeno tão antigo quanto a ocupação do vale ribeirinho*
http://www.sulinformacao.pt/2015/11...-antigo-quanto-a-ocupacao-do-vale-ribeirinho/


----------



## AndréGM22 (1 Nov 2015 às 22:15)

Não conheço a situação concreta da cidade de albufeira, mas com a importância que se dá ao planeamento em Portugal é bem possível que seja esse o caso


----------



## AnDré (1 Nov 2015 às 22:42)

StormRic disse:


> Não são precipitações horárias que mal tocaram os 20 mm que fazem isto. As próprias estimativas do radar para os acumulados não justificam uma inundação daquela ordem, seriam precisos valores superiores a 40 mm por hora ou mais, ou então a urbanização está tão mal concebida que canaliza tudo de uma área enorme para a baixa de Albufeira.
> 
> Reparem bem nas cores da escala de acumulados que atingem a zona de Albufeira ou mesmo para o interior: nunca chegam aos valores rosa de topo, ficam no máximo à volta dos 15-20 mm e já é ser generoso.
> Como é que acumulados destes arrastam automóveis e põem *1,80m *de água nas ruas?
> ...



Para onde escorrem os 10 centímetros de água que caíram naqueles campos delimitados por: Alpouvar, Vale de Santa Maria, Pátio e Caliços?







Parece-me, assim à partida, que Albufeira é uma barreira à água que ali se acumulou. A água inundou os campos e teve que correr para algum lado.


----------



## StormRic (1 Nov 2015 às 22:44)

ecobcg disse:


> *Cheias em Albufeira, fenómeno tão antigo quanto a ocupação do vale ribeirinho*
> http://www.sulinformacao.pt/2015/11...-antigo-quanto-a-ocupacao-do-vale-ribeirinho/



Imprescindível ler isto.

Do qual extraio esta parte. É que não há avisos vermelhos e tragédias passadas que demovam o *urbanismo criminoso* neste país.

"
Na realidade, a ribeira foi sendo canalizada em conduta ao longo dos últimos 100 anos, e simultaneamente, foram sendo construídas mais habitações/prédios nas “margens” e sobre o seu leito. Ainda em 2009 foi intervencionado mais um troço, uma obra polémica entre o Parque de Campismo e o Centro de Saúde.

Sendo as cheias um fenómeno cíclico e normal no clima mediterrânico, e a função dos cursos de água tão-somente transportá-la, seja ela muita ou pouca, a ocorrência de cheias fluviais em Albufeira são, nas circunstâncias atuais, uma verdadeira “bomba relógio”, de consequências imprevisíveis, que urge corrigir.

Quanto a responsáveis, somente o Homem o é, afinal ocupou, usou e abusou de uma área que não era sua, mas da Ribeira de Albufeira."



*Autor:* Aurélio Nuno Cabrita é engenheiro de ambiente e investigador de História Local e Regional


----------



## aoc36 (1 Nov 2015 às 22:48)

AnDré disse:


> Para onde escorrem os 10 centímetros de água que caíram naqueles campos delimitados por: Alpouvar, Vale de Santa Maria, Pátio e Caliços?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ainda falta mais para norte, até a freguesia de Ferreiras onde começa a ribeira.


----------



## Agreste (1 Nov 2015 às 23:01)

a ribeira está artificial desde lá de cima do parque de campismo... o troço final é que não tem largura suficiente para acomodar estas chuvadas.


----------



## ecobcg (1 Nov 2015 às 23:08)

Praia Maria Luísa, perto de Albufeira





















Fotos Praia Maria Luísa Restaurante Facebook.


----------



## David sf (1 Nov 2015 às 23:56)

Não conheço os locais em causa, mas não me custa a crer que o mau planeamento urbanístico possa estar na origem de parte das inundações. Mas não nos esqueçamos que a quantidade de precipitação registada foi anormalmente alta. Uma análise estatística a partir das curvas IDF retiradas daqui leva às seguintes conclusões:

FARO:

Maior valor em 1 hora: 19,9 mm, valor aproximadamente igual ao do período de retorno (T) de 2 anos para essa duração (19,4 mm);
Maior valor em 3 horas: 45,9 mm, valor entre o de T=5 anos (40,5) e de T=10 anos (49,1) para essa duração;
Maior valor em 9 horas; 96,8 mm, valor entre o de T=50 anos (94,8) e o de T=100 anos (105,9) para essa duração.

PORTIMÃO (comparação com IDF da Praia da Rocha):

Maior valor em 3 horas: 27,6 mm, valor entre o de T=2 anos (21,9) e de T=5 anos (29,0) para essa duração;
Maior valor em 9 horas; 72,2 mm, valor entre o de T=50 anos (65,3) e o de T=100 anos (79,0) para essa duração.

A área mais afectada, entre Faro e Albufeira, não dispõe de IDF calculada, pelo que não se conseguirá calcular com exactidão o período de retorno do evento. De qualquer modo, comparo os valores de Carvoeiro com as IDF de Faro e Praia da Rocha.

CARVOEIRO:

Maior valor em 1 hora: 21,5 mm, T aprox. 2 anos se comparado com Faro e T aprox. 5 anos se comparado com Praia da Rocha;
Maior valor em 3 horas: 53,4 mm, T aprox. 15 anos se comparado com Faro e T aprox. 250 anos se comparado com Praia da Rocha;
Maior valor em 9 horas; 109,5 mm, T>100 anos (105,9) se comparado com Faro e T>1000 (85,3) aos se comparado com Praia da Rocha.

Resumindo, foi um evento que não se destacou pela intensidade da precipitação, valores para duração de uma hora com períodos de retorno não muito altos (2/5 anos), mas que se destacou pela duração de valores elevados de precipitação de forma persistente, com períodos de retorno para duração de 9 horas certamente superiores a 100 anos no litoral entre Faro e Albufeira. Quando passou a frente quente, por volta das 14 horas, já havia muita água acumulada, e o sistema de drenagem (natural ou artificial), não suportou mais.


----------



## james (2 Nov 2015 às 00:12)

Eventos severos de precipitacao colocam sempre problemas graves de inundações, seja em que região for.  Claro que um pior urbanismo irá provocar maiores danos,  mas é fantasioso achar que se possa passar incólume por eventos deste género. 

Nesta situação concreta no Algarve,  o balanço que se deve fazer é ver aquilo que falhou e os melhoramentos que se possam fazer em termos de urbanismo 

Uma discussão que seja do género " aí isto não devia ter acontecido " e completamente vazia,  pois situações destas vão continuar a acontecer,  por muito bem que se esteja preparado ( e podia ter sido ainda pior).


----------



## David sf (2 Nov 2015 às 00:17)

Em teoria, um sistema de drenagem urbana bem dimensionado, acomoda o caudal de ponta gerado por um evento de precipitação com período de retorno de 5/10 anos para uma duração de 15 minutos. Logo, admitindo uma intensidade relativamente constante ao longo dos intervalos de uma hora (que pelas imagens de radar foi mais ou menos o que aconteceu) o sistema de drenagem urbana deveria ter transportado sem qualquer problema as águas pluviais até ao meio receptor (neste caso o mar; desconheço se a maré pode ter alguma influência, mas não deveria ter).

O problema, que se nota pela cor da água, é que o sistema de drenagem fora da malha urbana (natural ou artificial, não conheço), entrou em colapso, e por mau planeamento, a água entrou pela área urbana. Neste caso, o sistema de drenagem urbana, mesmo bem dimensionado, não pode fazer nada. Como o Agreste referiu, a solução para resolver este problema passa por armazenar a água pluvial a montante (bacias de retenção), ou em alternativa, desviar essa água até ao mar fazendo by-pass à área urbana (um caso interessante deste género foi realizado em Valencia, com o desvio do leito do rio Turia, que atravessava a cidade em cerca de 10 km).


----------



## criz0r (2 Nov 2015 às 00:25)

Imagens impressionantes e pouco vistas digamos assim nos dias de hoje no Algarve, penso que mais uma vez a culpa disto é do típico Tuga que se encosta há sombra da Bananeira e se esquece que apesar de não ser uma região com pluviosidade do outro mundo, volta e meia é preciso estar-se preparado para este tipo de situações que não são assim tão raras ao longo da história.


----------



## james (2 Nov 2015 às 00:49)

O Algarve  e a região de Portugal que tem o clima mediterrânico mais genuíno ( digamos assim)  e,  como todos sabem,  este clima e propício a regimes torrenciais ( basta ver,  ainda este ano, as imagens trágicas das cheias no sul de Espanha e sul de Franca) . 

Por isso,  não consigo compreender muito bem esta questão,  ou nos últimos anos tem chovido realmente pouco no Algarve ou está em discussão o sexo dos anjos .


----------



## MSantos (2 Nov 2015 às 01:16)

Evento extremo de precipitação associado ao mau planeamento, o resultado ficou à vista. Infelizmente creio que nada vai mudar, no curto prazo não vai voltar a acontecer e isto vai cair no esquecimento, até daqui a 10 anos voltar a acontecer. Em Lisboa é igual, quando a caírem 70/80mm em 3 ou 4 horas vai ficar tudo a nadar outra vez.
Infelizmente o espírito tuga é assim...


----------



## Gerofil (2 Nov 2015 às 01:39)

Só para lembrar o que já foi referido noutro tópicio:

_"Os níveis de precipitação não têm vindo a diminuir ao longo dos últimos anos, no entanto, e analisando os dados diários e horários, verifica-se cada vez mais, a regularidade com que ocorrem situações extremas, isto é, períodos curtos com grandes intensidades de precipitação (horas) seguidos de longos períodos de ausência da mesma (semanas).
Tem-se verificado uma irregular distribuição de precipitação ao longo dos meses da época de chuvas (Outubro a Abril), ocorrendo por vezes concentrada num ou dois meses e nem sempre nos tipicamente mais chuvosos (Dezembro e Janeiro), tendo essa irregularidade sido prejudicial em muitos aspectos, agronómicos e não só."
_
DRAPALG


----------



## Gerofil (2 Nov 2015 às 02:40)

*Desastres naturais de origem hidro-geomorfológica em Portugal: *

http://riskam.ul.pt/disaster/images/perfil_concelho/albufeira.pdf

http://riskam.ul.pt/disaster/images/perfil_nut2/perfil_nut2_algarve.pdf

*Caracterização e medidas mitigadoras das inundações em Vilamoura:*

https://digitalis.uc.pt/pt-pt/livro...tigadoras_das_inundações_em_vilamoura_algarve


----------



## frederico (2 Nov 2015 às 03:35)

No Noroeste de Portugal são comuns os dias com mais de 100 mm de precipitação e mesmo assim não vemos imagens destas. O problema algarvio é apenas um, *mau planeamento urbano*.

Desta vez sucedeu no Barlavento, mas poderia ter acontecido no Sotavento. Há uma povoação chamada Alagoa, chama-se assim porque no passado era mesmo uma lagoa e um sapal. A lagoa artificial que lá está é muito menor da que existiu no passado. As pessoas moravam na Altura, chamada assim por estar a uma cota mais alta. No sítio da Alagoa acumulavam-se as chuvas de Inverno, tal como sucedia onde estão agora os estacionamentos da Manta Rota. Vários ribeiros e valas transportavam as águas do barrocal e da serra para a Alagoa e para a Manta Rota, a água da Manta Rota era depois parcialmente drenada para a Ria Formosa. No dia que houver um evento destes no Sotavento veremos as Alagoa com problemas, pois as casas foram construídas em cima de uma antiga zona húmida.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Nov 2015 às 09:08)

*Albufeira pretende fazer declaração de calamidade pública*
 | Hoje às 08:34
A Câmara Municipal de Albufeira acredita que estão reunidas as condições para a declaração do estado de calamidade pública, que permitirá injetar dinheiros públicos na recuperação das zonas afetadas pelas inundações.

"Já se percebeu que estamos perante uma calamidade, bem maior do que aquela que aconteceu em setembro de 2008. A nossa preocupação neste momento é sensibilizar a Câmara Municipal para a dimensão dos estragos, que não pense só nos estragos públicos mas também nos estragos dos comerciantes", considerou o presidente da Associação de Comerciantes, Luís Alexandre.

"Era bom que a Câmara sensibilizasse o Governo para a declaração de calamidade para que pudesse haver verbas públicas para resolver muitos dos graves problemas que estão aqui levantados", disse, em declarações à Antena 1.

Também aos microfones da rádio pública, José Rolo, vice-presidente da Câmara de Albufeira disse, esta manhã, que considera estarem reunidas as condições para a declaração de calamidade pública na região, após as inundações que destruíram inúmeras habitações e estabelecimentos comerciais.

As operações de limpeza já estão em curso, envolvendo funcionários municipais, mas essencialmente, as pessoas afetadas pelas inundações, que deixaram um rio de lama. "Há um número significativo de habitações que foi afetado e estamos a falar de uma recuperação que poderá levar alguns dias, senão semanas", disse o comandante dos Bombeiros de Albufeira, à Antena 1.

Bombas para esgotamento de águas, veículos para apoio da remoção de detritos são alguns dos meios dos bombeiros que que vão estar no terreno a ajudar a limpar a zona afetada pelas cheias.

http://www.jn.pt/paginainicial/pais...=Albufeira&Option=Interior&content_id=4865870


----------



## ecobcg (2 Nov 2015 às 09:31)

Uma foto partilhada no facebook do Meteofontes, por Pierre Lewin, retratando Albufeira/Baltum aqui há uns séculos atrás.


----------



## vamm (2 Nov 2015 às 09:34)

A rotunda que dá acesso à baixa/LIDL e companhia antes era apenas um fosso enorme onde a ribeira passava sem problemas. Depois das obras entre o centro de saúde e o parque de campismo, transformaram o fosso da rotunda, num simples cano de esgoto, digamos assim. Ontem vi um vídeo que mostrava essa mesma rotunda, com a ribeira a transbordar lá, porque não conseguia vazar mais depressa.

Além dos problemas de planeamento urbano e a falta de limpeza dos esgotos, contribuiu muito para este problema. Quem mora em Albufeira (tenho família lá que ficou com a garagem inundada e moram numa das partes mais altas) queixa-se imenso disto, mas o "turismo" fala mais alto.

Outra coisa que reparei é que muitas pessoas desvalorizaram o aviso laranja e vermelho, afirmando que já tinham alertado outras vezes e não foi nada de especial, por isso agora pensavam de ser só mais uma chuvinha.




ecobcg disse:


> Uma foto partilhada no facebook do Meteofontes, por Pierre Lewin, retratando Albufeira/Baltum aqui há uns séculos atrás.



Não está muito diferente agora. 
_O que é do mar, o mar vai buscar. _Estou cansada de ouvir isto e quando as pessoas se queixam do avanço do mar, só me dá para rir. Peço desculpa.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Nov 2015 às 10:43)

Confirmou-se o pior cenário, o homem desaparecido foi encontrado sem vida.


----------



## Pek (2 Nov 2015 às 10:45)

Situación dura la acontecida en Albufeira. Mucho ánimo a los afectados!


----------



## Agreste (2 Nov 2015 às 10:45)

se o mar tivesse mais 10 ou 15 metros acredito que podiamos ter a al-buhera do tempo muçulmano... assim não podemos. 
Não temos dinheiro para destruir o que está a ocupar a zona da ribeira e levar todos esses edifícios para outro lado, só há a possibilidade controlar a cheia e a descarga de água. A montante na zona do Vale Paraíso que é onde a água se junta antes de começar a descer até à praia. Construir uma lagoa ou um reservatório para conter a cheia.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Nov 2015 às 10:46)

jonas_87 disse:


> Confirmou-se o pior cenário, o homem desaparecido foi encontrado sem vida.



Segundo fonte da Proteção Civil, o corpo foi encontrado relativamente perto do local onde tinha sido encontrado o carro do homem, domingo.
As buscas haviam sido retomadas pelas 8.55 horas desta segunda-feira, em Areias de Boliqueime, freguesia do concelho de Loulé, no Algarve, disse à Lusa o comandante dos Bombeiros de Loulé.

http://www.jn.pt/paginainicial/pais...=Albufeira&Option=Interior&content_id=4865987


----------



## Agreste (2 Nov 2015 às 11:01)

a ribeira de pêra... a tal dos mosquitos não se destapa quando chove? é copiar o modelo.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Nov 2015 às 11:11)

Se alguém tiver a carta militar mais recente, também seria interessante.
Só tenho uma um  pouco antiga, mas posso coloca-lo mais logo.


----------



## vamm (2 Nov 2015 às 11:11)

Este é um dos vídeos da ribeira que passa dentro da tal rotunda (que se vê com uma esfera e o símbolo vermelho):

Esta manhã:


----------



## vamm (2 Nov 2015 às 11:17)

Só mais um vídeo da mesma ribeira vista do lado oposto. Aquilo é que é uma saída decente para uma ribeira?


----------



## efcm (2 Nov 2015 às 11:29)

Neste filme a partir dos 35 segundos dá para ver o "cano" que fica por baixo da rotunda onde é suposto passar a ribeira.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Nov 2015 às 11:29)

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/pesquisa/fo...=facebook&utm_medium=social&utm_content=-post

*Depois das cheias, Albufeira começa as limpezas*


----------



## vamm (2 Nov 2015 às 11:34)

efcm disse:


> Neste filme a partir dos 35 segundos dá para ver o "cano" que fica por baixo da rotunda onde é suposto passar a ribeira.


Era mesmo esse vídeo que tinha visto. Uma vergonha...


----------



## Thomar (2 Nov 2015 às 12:18)

Isto está bonito está, então o IPMA emite um aviso vermelho para precipitação e a Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil (ANPC) deixou em vigor um Alerta Especial Azul no Algarve!?... 

Notícia daqui: http://rr.sapo.pt/noticia/38362/

*Mau tempo no Algarve. Associação critica má avaliação da Protecção Civil*
_02 Nov, 2015 - 09:53

Presidente da Câmara de Albufeira estimou em "largos milhares de euros os prejuízos" causados pelas inundações de domingo.

A Associação Portuguesa de Técnicos de Segurança e Protecção Civil criticou a Autoridade Nacional por não ter alterado domingo o estado de Alerta Especial Azul no Algarve, que estava sob Aviso Vermelho por previsão de chuva forte.

"A Asprocivil não entende como é possível que a ANPC, tendo conhecimento da previsão de condições de Risco Extremo (Aviso Vermelho, do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera) tenha mantido inalterado o estado de Alerta Especial Azul para aquela região", revela a Associação, num comunicado enviado à agência Lusa.

No documento, a Asprocivil refere que a Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil (ANPC) devia ter aumentado o nível de alerta, já que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) tinha colocado sob Aviso Vermelho - nível de situação meteorológica de risco extremo - o distrito de Faro, devido à previsão de chuva forte entre as 9h00 e as 15h00 de domingo.

Revela ainda a Asprocivil que a medida do IPMA alertou "o país e a Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil (ANPC) de que haveria a previsão de Risco Extremo de períodos de chuva forte e persistente".

No comunicado, a Asprocivil explica que, para a estrutura da Protecção Civil, o que conta "é o risco (definido em alertas pela ANPC) e não o perigo (definido pelo IPMA)", considerando que a "omissão de decisão certamente levou a que a organização de Protecção Civil (Agentes da Protecção Civil: Bombeiros, Autoridades, Serviços Municipais de Protecção Civil ) demorassem mais tempo a responder operacionalmente ao evento que se abateu no sul do país".

Desta forma, a associação apelou a que a Protecção Civil, em casos semelhantes - aviso de Risco Extremo - "avalie as vulnerabilidades do perigo apresentado pelo IPMA e defina o mais precocemente possível o risco, determinando o respectivo nível de alerta, seja em que dia, em que situação ou em que hora isto acontecer".

A Asprocivil adianta que, segundo informação divulgada pelo IPMA, entre as 5h00 e as 14h00 de domingo "choveram 102 litros (média habitual seria de 90 litros) por metro quadrado", acrescentando ainda de que "entre as 1200 e as 13h00 foi a hora em que mais choveu", sendo que os dados recolhidos indicam 20 litros por metro quadrado naquela hora.

Várias pessoas ficaram domingo desalojadas no concelho de Albufeira, no Algarve, devido às inundações provocadas pela chuva que fustigou a região, desconhecendo as autoridades o número exacto de pessoas afectadas, mas existe um homem desaparecido, tendo a viatura em que circulava sido encontrada submersa em Boliqueime, freguesia do concelho de Loulé, no Algarve.

O presidente da Câmara de Albufeira estimou esta segunda-feira em "largos milhares de euros os prejuízos" causados pelas inundações de domingo._


----------



## vamm (2 Nov 2015 às 12:41)

Thomar disse:


> Isto está bonito está, então o IPMA emite um aviso vermelho para precipitação e a Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil (ANPC) deixou em vigor um Alerta Especial Azul no Algarve!?...
> 
> Notícia daqui: http://rr.sapo.pt/noticia/38362/
> 
> ...



Só falta a resposta a esse comunicado ser um pedido de desculpas por ser domingo. 
Como é possível isso? Nem consigo compreender...


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Nov 2015 às 13:16)

efcm disse:


> Neste filme a partir dos 35 segundos dá para ver o "cano" que fica por baixo da rotunda onde é suposto passar a ribeira.



Não tinha noção...enfim,adoram entubar/ estreitar as linhas de água depois é o que se vê...


----------



## vamm (2 Nov 2015 às 13:38)

Vejam o álbum todo


Do mesmo autor, mas tiradas ontem

De outro autor, de ontem


----------



## Agreste (2 Nov 2015 às 14:21)

sirvam-se...

http://www.cm-albufeira.pt/content/parque-verde-urbano

http://sombra-verde.blogspot.pt/2009/03/o-assassinato-de-uma-ribeira.html


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Nov 2015 às 14:41)




----------



## Miguel96 (2 Nov 2015 às 15:50)

Agora os agricultores do algarve têm de pedir indemizações pelos estragos na agricultura.

Já não chovia à muito tempo e os agricultures estavam sempre a pedir chuva


----------



## vamm (2 Nov 2015 às 16:01)

Miguel96 disse:


> Agora os agricultores do algarve têm de pedir indemizações pelos estragos na agricultura.
> 
> Já não chovia à muito tempo e os agricultures estavam sempre a pedir chuva


Se estavas a ser irónico, então foste bastante triste.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Nov 2015 às 16:26)

Miguel96 disse:


> Agora os agricultores do algarve têm de pedir indemizações pelos estragos na agricultura.
> 
> Já não chovia à muito tempo e os agricultures estavam sempre a pedir chuva



A agricultura depende muito do clima, e é sempre chato quando acontece situações destas, em que existem estragos.
Eu como pequeno agricultor, sei que ás vezes nós trabalhamos muito para alcançar os nossos objetivos, e para quem é agricultor de pequena escala, nao nos resta nada a nao ser, começar tudo do inicio, ou tentar remediar o que conseguir. Por vezes são meses, ou mesmo anos de trabalho árduo, que em poucos minutos fica destruído pela "mãe natureza".


----------



## huguh (2 Nov 2015 às 17:42)

Alguém já ouviu as pérolas de um sr que ao que parece é ministro da  adm. interna?

Calvão da Silva: o que aconteceu em Albufeira foi "uma força demoníaca ou como dizem os ingleses um act of god"

"Não faz ideia as pessoas que já me disseram "sr ministro ja ativei o seguro". Cada um tem um pequeno pé de meia, em vez de o gastar aqui ou além, paga o seguro"
Jornalista - Então e quem não tem seguro?
"Quem não tem seguro aprende em 1º lugar que é bom reservar sempre um bocadinho para no futuro ter seguro"

Sobre a vítima mortal: "Ele entregou-se a Deus, e Deus reserva-lhe um lugar adequado"


----------



## Agreste (2 Nov 2015 às 17:58)

o homem parece que ia comprar o pão e afinal encontrou deus.


----------



## Agreste (2 Nov 2015 às 18:00)

Miguel96 disse:


> Agora os agricultores do algarve têm de pedir indemizações pelos estragos na agricultura.
> 
> Já não chovia à muito tempo e os agricultures estavam sempre a pedir chuva



o sector dos seguros agricolas é muito discutido... porque as seguradoras não acham rentável sem a participação do Estado e porque os agricultores não consideram vantajoso pois não funciona naquilo que é imprevisto.


----------



## Snifa (2 Nov 2015 às 18:01)

huguh disse:


> Alguém já ouviu as pérolas de um sr que ao que parece é ministro da  adm. interna?
> 
> Calvão da Silva: o que aconteceu em Albufeira foi "uma força demoníaca ou como dizem os ingleses um act of god"
> 
> ...




Sem comentários, é cada Besta Quadrada que nos "governa".


----------



## Miguel96 (2 Nov 2015 às 18:04)

Miguel96 disse:


> Agora os agricultores do algarve têm de pedir indemizações pelos estragos na agricultura.
> 
> Já não chovia à muito tempo e os agricultures estavam sempre a pedir chuva





Agreste disse:


> o sector dos seguros agricolas é muito discutido... porque as seguradoras não acham rentável sem a participação do Estado e porque os agricultores não consideram vantajoso pois não funciona naquilo que é imprevisto.



O que mais me intriga é as diferenças entre agricultura e pesca. 

Todos deviam ser ajudados da mesma maneira.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Nov 2015 às 18:06)

Agreste disse:


> o sector dos seguros agricolas é muito discutido... porque as seguradoras não acham rentável sem a participação do Estado e porque os agricultores não consideram vantajoso pois não funciona naquilo que é imprevisto.



Pois fazer seguros agricolas, é sempre uma coisa, que as seguradoras, nao tem muito interesse, porque sabem que só tem a perder, já para não falar nos valores altíssimos que eles costumam pedir. Eles já sabem que quando  á ventos  fortes, ou inundações causam sempre elevados prejuízos, nomeadamente na agricultura, que é um dos sectores mais dependentes do tempo.

P.S- e com isto tudo chego ao post 1000


----------



## Agreste (2 Nov 2015 às 18:07)

a pesca tem uma das leis mais injustas que eu conheço...

no caso dos naufrágios, um pescador que desapareça (e cujo o corpo não seja encontrado nos dias seguintes) só pode ser declarado como morto 10 anos após a última notícia conhecida dele.



> Naufrágio na Barra da Figueira da Foz
> 
> Ontem, dia 6 de Outubro, Terça-Feira, por volta das 19,30 horas, mais uma tragédia ocorreu com o naufrágio de uma embarcação de pesca à entrada da Barra da Figueira da Foz em que perderam a vida cinco camaradas nossos a cujos familiares a quem, nesta hora de luto e de dor, a Direcção deste Sindicato apresenta as suas mais sentidas condolências.
> 
> ...


----------



## Paelagius (2 Nov 2015 às 18:36)

AnDré disse:


> Para onde escorrem os 10 centímetros de água que caíram naqueles campos delimitados por: Alpouvar, Vale de Santa Maria, Pátio e Caliços?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De noite, procurava apenas perceber o que teria acontecido. Não fazia intenções de publicar. Trata-se apenas de um rascunho.


----------



## james (2 Nov 2015 às 18:37)

Espero que, se o Estado decidir dar algum tipo de apoio nesta situação,  que seja criterioso com o dinheiro dos contribuintes e que não prejudique quem tenha feito algo seguro,  apoiando - o exatamente da mesma forma ( e exatamente com a mesma quantia )  que aqueles que não tenham seguro. 

Em relação à certidão de óbito ter que esperar 10 anos para ser emitida após o desaparecimento,  este artigo tem como principal objetivo a protecção de um desaparecido, que pode regressar e poder ainda reaver o seu património. 

Claro que não é um caso de alguma tragédia,  mas convém referir que uma mulher ( ou homem)  não tem que esperar 10 anos par voltar a casar, por exemplo e,  na maior parte das vezes,  passado pouco tempo de alguma tragédia,  a viúva já está a receber das seguradoras aquilo a que tem direito.


----------



## ecobcg (2 Nov 2015 às 20:57)

Mais um apanhado de imagens de ontem:

http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/201...s-da-tempestade-que-se-abateu-sobre-o-Algarve


----------



## ecobcg (2 Nov 2015 às 21:07)

> *Albufeira, um terrível conto de Haloween*
> 
> Tal como o mais amplo dos sorrisos pode, por vezes, esconder o mais terrível dos dramas, também o Algarve tem uma enganadora face solarenga que leva a que, frequentemente, e com consequências devastadoras, nos esqueçamos de outros aspectos que igualmente o caracterizam.
> 
> ...



http://www.sulinformacao.pt/2015/11/albufeira-um-terrivel-conto-de-haloween/


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Nov 2015 às 21:13)

Paelagius disse:


> De noite, procurava apenas perceber o que teria acontecido. Não fazia intenções de publicar. Trata-se apenas de um rascunho.





AnDré disse:


> Para onde escorrem os 10 centímetros de água que caíram naqueles campos delimitados por: Alpouvar, Vale de Santa Maria, Pátio e Caliços?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aqui vai a carta militar, ainda que um pouco antiga, ajuda a perceber bem o relevo e fundamentalmente a rede hidrográfica bastante densa diga-se.
Claro que área urbana aqui presente pouco representa a actual cidade de Albufeira, mas sempre temos  o google earth / Bings maps para completar essa parte.
Encostas com declive valente, muitos valeiros com respectivas linhas de água, a convergir para uma ribeira entubada, ou então a rede hidrográfica foi alterada pela CMA lol






Mais a norte






Com zoom centro de Albufeira


----------



## Agreste (2 Nov 2015 às 21:15)

vamos ter de assistir ao ridículo de ser a CMA a destruir o parque urbano pelo ambiente natural que lá estava 6 anos depois da obra. Aprendemos todos e talvez o problema se resolva com 1 ou 2 milhões de euros.


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Nov 2015 às 21:20)

huguh disse:


> Alguém já ouviu as pérolas de um sr que ao que parece é ministro da  adm. interna?
> 
> Calvão da Silva: o que aconteceu em Albufeira foi "uma força demoníaca ou como dizem os ingleses um act of god"
> 
> ...



Até, em certa medida, concordo com o ministro da Administração Interna, a maioria está sempre dependente do Estado, para pagar os seus próprios prejuízos, quando existe seguro para esses fins. 

Quem devia pagar os prejuízos era a Câmara Municipal, ela é que é a culpada do que sucedeu ontem, fazer obras como canalizar ribeiras para construir em zonas de leito de cheia, depois querem que o governo declare estado de calamidade, estado de calamidade é o que a Câmara criou em Albufeira. A natureza vai sempre buscar o que é dela. Em 2008, já tinha acontecido mas com menor severidade, mas também causou prejuízos.


----------



## Teles (2 Nov 2015 às 21:24)

Desculpem-me este peqqueno off topic mas achei muito bom


----------



## aoc36 (2 Nov 2015 às 21:45)

Aqui está um dos causadores da destruição.

Mais um rol de fotos. Aqui dá para ver muito da dimensão e força da água que fez: 

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10153717727359695.1073741845.631234694&type=3


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Nov 2015 às 22:42)

Fotogaleria do Sul Informação: http://www.sulinformacao.pt/2015/11/fotogaleria-chuvas-fortes-causam-inundacoes-no-algarve/


De salientar, que em Olhão, também houve prejuízos. uma árvore caiu em cima de um carro que ficou totalmente destruído, na Rua de Olivença, o túnel também encheu e tinha 3 carros lá dentro, por volta das 7h da manhã.


----------



## camrov8 (2 Nov 2015 às 22:43)

tradição bem Portuguesa a de encanar ribeiras e mesmo rios depois é o ai jesus


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Nov 2015 às 23:04)

*Algarve tem problemas de ordenamento e falta de esgotos pluviais - Especialista*

Um especialista em ordenamento do território defendeu hoje que o Algarve tem "muitos problemas" de organização urbana, com impermeabilização de "vastas áreas" e esgotos pluviais desadequados ao crescimento das localidades, e sem capacidade para suportar chuvadas mais fortes. 

"Temos muitos problemas de desordenamento no Algarve, temos um território muito mal organizado e isto é agravado pelo facto de as infraestruturas, neste caso dos esgotos pluviais, não terem acompanhado o crescimento urbano", afirmou hoje o professor da Universidade Nova de Lisboa João Joanaz de Melo. 

"O que fizemos foi impermeabilizar vastas áreas com edificações e estradas e não se acompanhou isso com infraestruturas de esgotos pluviais, capazes de suportar uma chuvada um pouco maior", salientou. 

João Joanaz de Melo, também dirigente do GEOTA (Grupo de Estudos de Ordenamento do Território e Ambiente), falava à agência Lusa a propósito das chuvas intensas que atingiram o Algarve no domingo e provocaram inundações em vários concelhos, nomeadamente em Loulé, Albufeira, Portimão, Olhão e Silves. 

Um dos casos mais problemáticos deu-se em Albufeira, onde a Proteção Civil teve de retirar pessoas de habitações e estabelecimentos comerciais inundados. 

O professor de engenharia do ambiente da Universidade Nova de Lisboa disse que é necessário ter a noção de que, "quando há pequenas bacias hidrográficas quase completamente impermeabilizadas, isto é inevitavelmente uma receita para o desastre, em caso de chuva forte". 

"No Algarve, temos, de uma forma muito desorganizada, áreas urbanas extensas impermeabilizadas e, muitas vezes, mal servidas também por sistemas de saneamento", insistiu. 

Nas situações em que se regista uma grande quantidade de precipitação num espaço curto de tempo, "quanto mais impermeável está o terreno, mais água escorre à superfície em vez de se infiltrar" no solo, e quando existem ruas e estradas, explicou João Joanaz de Melo, "essa concentração é muito rápida". 

Por isso, "nas cidades estamos a ter cheias mais graves do que no campo porque no campo a maior parte da água vai infiltrar-se na terra". 

A juntar às questões da impermeabilização do território e à dimensão desadequada do saneamento, o dirigente do GEOTA refere a construção em leito de cheia. 

"Um outro aspeto, especialmente significativo no Algarve, é o problema da construção em leito de cheia", área ao lado de um rio ou ribeira, que só inunda em episódios de chuva muito intensa, concentrada em pouco tempo. 

João Joanaz de Melo alerta ser "muito importante que o leito de cheia não tenha construções permanentes" e seja antes utilizado para jardins ou parques. 

Fonte: LUSA


----------



## ecobcg (2 Nov 2015 às 23:36)

Mais umas fotos:

Tunes





IP1 antes de Albufeira





Lagoa dos Salgados





Lagoa de Alcantarilha





Praia de Vale de Olival





Álbum completo aqui
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...073741840.616779068386559&type=1&l=2ecf3d4de2


----------



## JCARL (2 Nov 2015 às 23:36)

No caso de Albufeira e respectivo Polis, aparentemente alguém se esqueceu de consultar as estações do INAG em redor!

Dados extraídos da estação de *ALGOZ (31H/02C)* ( _http://snirh.pt/index.php?idMain=2&idItem=1&objCover=920123704&objSite=920685954_ ), para precipitações diárias (mm) superiores a 50 mm. Dá para pensar o porquê?

SNIRH - SISTEMA NACIONAL DE INFORMAÇÃO DE RECURSOS HÍDRICOS
* ALGOZ (31H/02C) *
,Precipitação diária (mm),FLAG,Precipitação diária máxima anual (mm),FLAG,Precipitação horária (mm),FLAG,
04/12/1990 09:00,105.5,(vco),105.5,,,, *105,5 *
21/12/1983 09:00,81,(vco),81,(vd),,, *81,0 *
19/10/1979 09:00,78.4,(vco),78.4,,,, *78,4 *
11/11/1988 09:00,77.5,(vco),77.5,,,, *77,5 *
04/12/1989 09:00,69.5,(vco),69.5,,,, *69,5 *
20/11/2005 09:00,67.1,(vau),67.1,(vc),2.6,, *67,1 *
08/03/1996 09:00,66,(vco),66,,,, *66,0 *
11/12/2001 09:00,66,(vau),,,6.2,, *66,0 *
06/12/1984 09:00,64,(vco),64,,,, *64,0 *
22/09/2001 09:00,63.7,(vau),,,0,, *63,7 *
01/11/1993 09:00,63.5,(vco),63.5,,,, *63,5 *
07/11/1982 09:00,59.5,(vco),59.5,,,, *59,5 *
12/12/2001 09:00,59,(vau),,,0,, *59,0 *
18/12/1997 09:00,54.4,(vco),54.4,(vc),,, *54,4 *
16/09/1986 09:00,53,(vco),53,,,, *53,0 *
06/05/2000 09:00,51.5,(vco),51.5,(vc),,, *51,5*


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Nov 2015 às 00:28)

Interessante.
Reparei também naquela "ponte" a meio da ribeira, já a estrangular aquilo. Obviamente que já faziam asneiras, mas não como nos últimos 30 anos...
Repare-se que a ribeira tinha uma dimensão assinalável, certamente tendo sido responsável por tal o fluxo das inundações com períodos centenários de retorno.


----------



## Agreste (3 Nov 2015 às 00:44)

o que é a lagoa dos salgados senão uma bacia de retenção para conter a cheia do barranco que passa pelo zoomarine? o zoomarine também ocupa área inundável ou não?


----------



## frederico (3 Nov 2015 às 00:52)

As ribeiras e os vales em área urbana não deveriam ter casas, deveriam ser parques verdes extensos, em Portugal praticamente não há zonas verdes como se vê aqui no Reino Unido.


----------



## efcm (3 Nov 2015 às 01:41)

aoc36 disse:


> Aqui está um dos causadores da destruição.
> 
> Mais um rol de fotos. Aqui dá para ver muito da dimensão e força da água que fez:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10153717727359695.1073741845.631234694&type=3




Não me digam que era supostamente por ai que deveria passar a agua que desce da rotunda da "vela" junto ao parque 6


----------



## Thomar (3 Nov 2015 às 09:31)

Todos os Srs. que tem alguma responsabilidade no ordenamento do território e em especial em Albufeira, as cheias nesta terra são recorrentes à pelo menos dezenas de anos e estão bem documentadas, mas ainda não aprenderam nada, talvez devessem ler este artigo:

http://www.sulinformacao.pt/2015/11...-antigo-quanto-a-ocupacao-do-vale-ribeirinho/

Como o artigo é bastante extenso coloco aqui apenas alguns apontamentos:

*"Cheias em Albufeira, fenómeno tão antigo quanto a ocupação do vale ribeirinho*
_Há muito esquecidas e ignoradas, a magnitude das cheias que assolaram a baixa de Albufeira, em meados do século passado, repetiu-se neste 1 de novembro de 2015. É verdade que, amiúde e nos últimos anos, têm sido noticiadas diversas inundações na cidade, mas as últimas grandes cheias tinham ocorrido ainda nos anos de 1950."_
_(...)_
_"Não eram decorridos dois meses, a *23/12/1948 o DN faz notícia de primeira página: “Temporal no Algarve – Na Vila de Albufeira a água das chuvas atingiu cerca de 7 metros de altura”. “A parte baixa daquela vila ficou completamente bloqueada pelas águas*. É tal a violência do temporal na costa que muitas embarcações têm sido arrastadas para o mar, e estão-se a partir na ressaca contra as rochas da praia. Estabelecimentos comerciais onde a água não tinha entrado em inundações anteriores tiveram agora prejuízos quase totais.* Em muitos sítios a água atingiu os primeiros andares, cobrindo completamente as árvores.* Da frota pesqueira há mais de 40 barcos destruídos”.
(...)
*"Na realidade, a ribeira foi sendo canalizada em conduta ao longo dos últimos 100 anos*, e simultaneamente, foram sendo construídas mais habitações/prédios nas “margens” e sobre o seu leito. Ainda em 2009 foi intervencionado mais um troço, uma obra polémica entre o Parque de Campismo e o Centro de Saúde."

"Sendo as cheias um fenómeno cíclico e normal no clima mediterrânico, e a função dos cursos de água tão-somente transportá-la, seja ela muita ou pouca, a ocorrência de cheias fluviais em Albufeira são, nas circunstâncias atuais, uma verdadeira “bomba relógio”, de consequências imprevisíveis, que urge corrigir."
_
_*"Quanto a responsáveis, somente o Homem o é, afinal ocupou, usou e abusou de uma área que não era sua, mas da Ribeira de Albufeira."*_


----------



## vamm (3 Nov 2015 às 10:05)

ecobcg disse:


> Mais umas fotos:
> 
> Tunes



Há uns tempos falava-se de Minde e da Lagoa que se forma no inverno (não me lembro do termo técnico) e eu lembrei-me disto em Tunes (não sei se te lembras dessa conversa @StormRic ). Quando era pequena e ia ao Algarve nesta altura do ano ou mais para o inverno, estes campos estavam sempre assim.



efcm disse:


> Não me digam que era supostamente por ai que deveria passar a agua que desce da rotunda da "vela" junto ao parque 6


Era, supostamente. Esqueceram-se foi que chovia de vez em quando.


----------



## Agreste (3 Nov 2015 às 10:40)

em anos muito chuvosos forma-se uma lagoa em tunes, eu pelo menos vi-a em 2010 na estrada entre as ferreiras e o algoz.


----------



## Gerofil (3 Nov 2015 às 11:07)

*Câmara de Albufeira aprova por unanimidade criação de Fundo Municipal anti-cheias *

NOVEMBRO/2008

A Câmara Municipal de Albufeira aprovou, por unanimidade, a criação de um Fundo Municipal para responder a situações de emergência e reparação de danos causados por intempéries e outros fenómenos naturais na área do concelho. A dotação financeira e regulamento deste fundo deverão ser aprovados pela Câmara e Assembleia Municipal no prazo de 60 dias.
Os vereadores do executivo, social-democratas e socialistas, chegaram a acordo para introduzir alterações na proposta que o Partido Socialista tinha agendado para discussão, e, por unanimidade, acordaram votar o documento final. Ficou decidido que a Câmara Municipal vai assegurar junto do Instituto Superior Técnico (CESUR), uma entidade credível e independente, a conclusão do estudo que lhe foi adjudicado há um ano, no prazo máximo de 60 dias. Com base neste estudo, vai ser feita a avaliação dos projectos Polis, a verificação da execução da obra face à sua conformidade com os projectos e a apresentação de propostas para eventuais correcções a introduzir nas obras.
Ficou decidido também continuar e concluir uma acção preventiva de limpeza em toda a rede pluvial da cidade de Albufeira e implementar com alguma regularidade este tipo de operações, no sentido de prevenir novas inundações, tendo em atenção a época das chuvas que se aproxima. Por outro lado, a Câmara Municipal de Albufeira está a proceder a um inquérito que pretende apurar as causas das inundações e, ao mesmo tempo, obter um retrato rigoroso dos danos causados. Foi aprovado que, no prazo máximo de 10 dias, deve estar concluído o inventário exaustivo com a identificação dos lesados e consequente determinação e quantificação dos prejuízos sofridos com origem nas inundações do passado dia 22 de Setembro.
Por fim, os vereadores concordaram em promover a divulgação das conclusões do relatório do estudo técnico, realizando acções de esclarecimento e informação bem como a audição das populações e das associações empresariais sobre as medidas que se entendam ser necessárias vir a implementar com vista à resolução destes problemas. A intempérie verificada no dia 22 de Setembro resultou de uma forte chuvada que decorreu entre a 1h10 e a 3h40 da madrugada, com especial ênfase entre as 2h00 e as 3h00. Sobretudo nesta hora, os valores apurados permitem concluir que houve um fenómeno com intensidade rara e bastante localizada no tempo e no espaço.
A noite e o dia daquele 22 de Setembro foram dominados pela preocupação, pela necessidade de salvar bens e haveres, de remover detritos, de salvar o que podia ser salvo, de limpar e colocar tudo em ordem. O centro de Albufeira sofreu uma grave inundação, a mais grave das diversas que têm ocorrido nestes últimos três anos, constituindo mais um sério revés para o comércio da cidade.
Consideraram os vereadores que a autarquia, face a este problema, tinha que dar um sinal positivo, ter uma atitude pró-activa, estar efectivamente ao lado dos munícipes e dos comerciantes, para lhes devolver a confiança, daí a unanimidade e responsabilidade política das duas forças partidárias em presença no executivo, aprovando por unanimidade uma proposta de trabalho para os próximos tempos.
*Barlavento *

http://gerotempo.blogspot.pt/2008/11/cmara-de-albufeira-aprova-por.html


----------



## Gerofil (3 Nov 2015 às 11:14)

Retrospectiva mais recente...

29/09/2008 - *Baixas de Quarteira e Albufeira foram as mais afectadas no terceiro dia de inundações *

28/09/2008 - *Inundações afectam o Algarve*

22/09/2008 - *Fortes chuvadas que cairam domingo e hoje são relativamente normais para a época*

21/12/2007 - *Inundações provocam caos em Portimão, Lagoa, Aljezur e Albufeira* 

28/11/2006 - *Inundações generalizadas em Quarteira, Almancil e Faro*


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Nov 2015 às 12:29)

vamm disse:


> Há uns tempos falava-se de Minde e da Lagoa que se forma no inverno (não me lembro do termo técnico) e eu lembrei-me disto em Tunes (não sei se te lembras dessa conversa @StormRic ). Quando era pequena e ia ao Algarve nesta altura do ano ou mais para o inverno, estes campos estavam sempre assim.



Chama-se o Polje de Minde, forma-se quando cai grande quantidade de precipitação...
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/macico-calcario-da-serra-d-aire-e-candeeiros.8371/
Neste tópico está toda a informação referente á Serra d'Aire e Candeeiros.


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Nov 2015 às 12:31)

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.908164199237548.1073741855.127376957316280&type=3

*Albufeira Mau tempo, Parte 2 | Fotos da destruição*


----------



## Vince (3 Nov 2015 às 13:03)

Umas animações, tem opção HD:



*Radar, dia completo, das 0h às 23h55

*


*Satélite + Radar, apenas de dia (sat canal visível), das 7h às 18h*


----------



## JCARL (3 Nov 2015 às 13:50)

Gerofil disse:


> Retrospectiva mais recente...
> 
> 29/09/2008 - *Baixas de Quarteira e Albufeira foram as mais afectadas no terceiro dia de inundações *
> 
> ...



Para completar, procedi a uma análise das 2 Estações do INAG na zona, seleccionando os valores em pelo menos uma tivesse uma precipitação diária >= 50 mm.
Estações de PADERME (30H/05UG) com registos desde 1958 e ALGOZ (31H/02C) com registos desde 1979.

Data   Paderme   Algoz
  Pdia(mm) Obs   Pdia(mm) Obs
04-12-1958 9:00   96,0 (vco)   - -
14-12-1958 9:00   72,5 (vco)   - -
22-12-1958 9:00   78,0 (vco)   - -
29-01-1959 9:00   71,0 (vco)   - -
05-04-1961 9:00   81,0 (vco)   - -
27-12-1962 9:00   80,0 (vco)   - -
28-12-1962 9:00   60,0 (vco)   - -
22-10-1967 9:00   67,0 (vco)   - -
23-10-1967 9:00   62,0 (vco)   - -
09-01-1969 9:00   75,0 (vco)   - -
13-11-1969 9:00   70,0 (vco)   - -
17-10-1972 9:00   99,0 (vco)   - -
13-01-1973 9:00   58,3 (vco)   - -
07-12-1975 9:00   66,6 (vco)   - -
08-12-1975 9:00   63,0 (vco)   - -
09-12-1975 9:00   55,7 (vco)   - -
15-10-1977 9:00   60,5 (vco)   - -
07-12-1977 9:00   53,0 (vco)   - -
11-12-1977 9:00   71,0 (vco)   - -
19-12-1977 9:00   60,0 (vco)   - -
07-11-1978 9:00   59,0 (vco)   - -
08-11-1978 9:00   72,0 (vco)   - -
19-10-1979 9:00   (nd) (nd)   78,4 (vco)
12-04-1980 9:00   (nd) (nd)   63,0 (vco)
01-06-1980 9:00   50,0 (vco)   (nd) (nd)
07-11-1982 9:00   62,3 (vco)   59,5 (vco)
18-02-1983 9:00   36,5 (vco)   52,0 (vco)
14-11-1983 9:00   65,2 (vco)   26,0 (vco)
21-12-1983 9:00   78,5 (vco)   81,0 (vco)
06-12-1984 9:00   37,5 (vco)   64,0 (vco)
20-02-1985 9:00   52,7 (vco)   31,0 (vco)
16-09-1986 9:00   65,3 (vco)   53,0 (vco)
03-11-1987 9:00   95,5 (vco)   63,8 (vco)
07-11-1987 9:00   20,3 (vco)   53,7 (vco)
08-12-1987 9:00   65,1 (vco)   66,0 (vco)
15-12-1987 9:00   51,5 (vco)   53,0 (vco)
08-11-1988 9:00   58,7 (vco)   59,5 (vco)
11-11-1988 9:00   61,3 (vco)   77,5 (vco)
09-04-1989 9:00   22,3 (vco)   50,6 (vco)
01-10-1989 9:00   13,8 (vco)   53,5 (vco)
17-10-1989 9:00   6,5 (vco)   50,2 (vco)
24-10-1989 9:00   55,6 (vco)   32,5 (vco)
19-11-1989 9:00   33,3 (vco)   58,0 (vco)
04-12-1989 9:00   80,6 (vco)   69,5 (vco)
16-12-1989 9:00   77,0 (vco)   54,5 (vco)
28-12-1989 9:00   52,0 (vco)   44,8 (vco)
04-12-1990 9:00   59,5 (vco)   105,5 (vco)
12-02-1991 9:00   54,5 (vco)   27,0 (vco)
22-12-1992 9:00   56,4 (vco)   38,0 (vco)
01-11-1993 9:00   98,7 (vco)   63,5 (vco)
13-12-1995 9:00   29,8 (vco)   56,0 (vco)
14-12-1995 9:00   58,1 (vco)   (nd) (nd)
08-03-1996 9:00   40,2 (vco)   66,0 (vco)
09-03-1996 9:00   51,8 (vco)   51,8 (vco)
11-03-1996 9:00   55,7 (vco)   54,4 (vco)
06-11-1997 9:00   53,0 (vco)   47,7 (vco)
18-12-1997 9:00   78,0 (vco)   (nd) (nd)
31-01-1998 9:00   53,0 (vco)   40,0 (vco)
30-11-1999 9:00   81,4 (vco)   35,5 (vco)
06-05-2000 9:00   16,0 (vco)   51,5 (vco)
22-12-2000 9:00   (nd) (nd)   73,0 (vco)
22-09-2001 9:00   (nd) (nd)   63,7 (vau)
11-12-2001 9:00   69,6  (vau)   66,0 (vau)
12-12-2001 9:00   60,3 (vau)   59,0 (vau)
16-09-2002 9:00   54,6 (vau)   27,0 (vau)
01-12-2004 9:00   32,4 (vau)   54,8 (vau)
28-10-2005 9:00   57,2 (vau)   40,7 (vau)
20-11-2005 9:00   71,0 (vau)   67,1 (vau)
21-12-2007 9:00   (nd) (nd)   51,7 (vau)

Só não sabia quem não queria, ou não interessava saber. Coisas!


----------



## Agreste (3 Nov 2015 às 16:22)

o dia 1 de novembro de 1993 parece ter sido semelhante ao dia de domingo passado... vou ver se encontro alguma coisa nos jornais locais.


----------



## ecobcg (3 Nov 2015 às 16:47)

Mais umas achas para a fogueira... 
A ser verdade, será uma falha grave por parte da Câmara...



> *Túneis da ribeira de Albufeira tinham as comportas encerradas*
> 
> Os comerciantes de Albufeira deitam contas à vida, depois da primeira da chuvada, a sério, que se abateu sobre a cidade. “Queremos ser ressarcidos dos prejuízos”, proclama o presidente da Associação de Comerciantes, Luís Alexandre, apontando o dedo à câmara municipal, por não ter tomado as medidas cautelares que se impunham. Desde há sete anos, quando se verificou a última enxurrada, critica Luís Alexandre, “sabia-se que era deficiente o sistema de drenagem, e nada foi feito para corrigir a situação”.
> 
> ...



http://www.publico.pt/sociedade/not...s-comportas-encerradas-1713155?page=2#/follow


----------



## Agreste (3 Nov 2015 às 16:53)

já tinha lido esses rumores dos coletores da ribeira estarem fechados... custa a acreditar que seja mesmo verdade. 

A ser verdade está explicada a destruição de Albufeira... porque em Loulé choveu mais e nada de anormal se passou.


----------



## ecobcg (3 Nov 2015 às 16:57)

Agreste disse:


> já tinha lido esses rumores dos coletores da ribeira estarem fechados... custa a acreditar que seja mesmo verdade.


Para além de ler... já me tinham falado nisso ontem também... e de uma fonte "segura"... Mas não quis acreditar...


----------



## Agreste (3 Nov 2015 às 17:23)

se for confirmada a negligência, os seguros não podem ser acionados porque passamos para uma situação criminal... nem a ajuda de fundos públicos na situação de calamidade. Vai tudo parar a tribunal.


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Nov 2015 às 17:49)

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/videos/trab...=facebook&utm_medium=social&utm_content=-post

*Há ainda muito para limpar e falta luz em Albufeira*
Comerciantes estimam que só no final da semana as limpezas estejam concluídas


----------



## JCARL (3 Nov 2015 às 18:47)

A ler. É interessante:

*Público (*04/03/2009) - Ambiente embarga obra camarária na ribeira de Albufeira por falta de licenciamento

http://www.publico.pt/ciencia/notic...-albufeira-por-falta-de-licenciamento-1367598

Infelizmente no é só o caso de Albufeira, no resto do país a história é a mesma.


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Nov 2015 às 19:12)

*Drone da CMTV regista imagens da destruição em Albufeira*

 webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen
*Candidato do PCP diz que ministro não teve "mínimo de humanidade" em Albufeira*
Hoje às 15:56
O candidato presidencial do PCP afirmou, esta terça-feira, que o novo ministro da Administração Interna, Calvão da Silva, pecou pela falta de "solidariedade e humanidade" em declarações da véspera, em Albufeira, a propósito das cheias verificadas no Algarve.

http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Nacional/Interior.aspx?content_id=4868082


----------



## StormRic (3 Nov 2015 às 21:41)

ecobcg disse:


> Mais umas achas para a fogueira...
> A ser verdade, será uma falha grave por parte da Câmara...
> 
> 
> ...





Agreste disse:


> já tinha lido esses rumores dos coletores da ribeira estarem fechados... custa a acreditar que seja mesmo verdade.
> 
> A ser verdade está explicada a destruição de Albufeira... porque em Loulé choveu mais e nada de anormal se passou.





Agreste disse:


> se for confirmada a negligência, os seguros não podem ser acionados porque passamos para uma situação criminal... nem a ajuda de fundos públicos na situação de calamidade. Vai tudo parar a tribunal.



Eu não disse logo que era estranho tal inundação e questionei se teria havido manutenção de algum tipo na sequência do aviso vermelho do IPMA? Procurar justificações na quantidade de precipitação caída? Pedir situação de calamidade? Dinheiro dos nossos impostos para pagar a incompetência e negligência criminosa? Aposto que não vai haver uma demissão sequer! Nem processo algum e é o nosso dinheiro que vai avançar, como de costume. Este país simplesmente não funciona.



StormRic disse:


> O que aconteceu em Albufeira tem contornos estranhos, é que a precipitação não foi excepcionalmente concentrada no tempo.
> Analisando os registos da estação WU de Albufeira, conclui-se o seguinte.
> 
> Às 8h havia 23,1 mm acumulados com valores horários à volta dos 6mm.
> ...


----------



## StormRic (3 Nov 2015 às 22:02)

Já repararam que a ideia de as comportas estarem fechadas pode ser um bode expiatório, para atirar responsabilidades para alguém que não está no topo da hierarquia e ao mesmo tempo desviar as culpas dos reponsáveis pelo plano de drenagem. Porque assim vão dizer que o sistema até teria funcionado se as comportas estivessem abertas! Esperar para ver o desenvolvimento.


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Nov 2015 às 22:22)

StormRic disse:


> Eu não disse logo que era estranho tal inundação e questionei se teria havido manutenção de algum tipo na sequência do aviso vermelho do IPMA? Procurar justificações na quantidade de precipitação caída? Pedir situação de calamidade? Dinheiro dos nossos impostos para pagar a incompetência e negligência criminosa? Aposto que não vai haver uma demissão sequer! Nem processo algum e é o nosso dinheiro que vai avançar, como de costume. Este país simplesmente não funciona.



Mas quem é o alto responsável pela Protecção Civil em Albufeira, não é o Presidente da câmara.  Alguém, não ligou ao aviso vermelho do IPMA, mas também a Protecção Civil accionar um alerta azul, quando o IPMA colocou o Algarve em aviso vermelho também é pura estupidez. 

Algum dia, acontece o mesmo em Olhão.  Olhão também tem ribeiros em condutas, mas ninguém conhece, um deles passa junto ao Ria Shopping, outro é antes da Rotunda do Cubo, esse vê-se bem. 

Por isso, vamos entubar tudo, não existe problema, no Algarve, só chove de 100 em 100 anos assim. Choveu segundo o IPMA 104 mm em Albufeira, a meu ver, não foi assim nada de tão extraordinário, em Olhão tive 30 mm entre as 6 e as 7 h da manhã e a essa hora coincidia com a maré cheia que causou a famosa piscina do túnel de Olhão.


----------



## Agreste (3 Nov 2015 às 22:42)

e até podia ter corrido tudo bem com as comportas todas abertas... se cabia lá dentro um camião, é um volume considerável de água.


----------



## ecobcg (3 Nov 2015 às 22:58)

Agreste disse:


> e até podia ter corrido tudo bem com as comportas todas abertas... se cabia lá dentro um camião, é um volume considerável de água.



Essa do camião, referida na noticia, custa-me um pouco a acreditar...

Para além disso, culpar o acontecimento com o facto de as comportas estarem indevidamente fechadas, retira as culpas a um possível erro de concepção de todo aquele projecto e obra imensa de encanamento da ribeira e de impermeabilização da mesma e de toda aquela rua até à baixa... assim podem dizer "ah e tal... a obra estava bem feita, não foi por isso que aconteceu este desastre.. alguém é que deixou a comporta fechada..."... 

Lá vai a "arraia miúda", leia-se um qualquer funcionário de mais baixa hierarquia, arcar com as culpas....


----------



## Agreste (3 Nov 2015 às 23:31)

a câmara municipal responderá por isto, independentemente de ser o zé ou o manel a lá ir abrir as comportas. 
Não é possível desocupar o barranco até à praia, não temos dinheiro para as demolições.


----------



## ecobcg (3 Nov 2015 às 23:44)

Agreste disse:


> a câmara municipal responderá por isto, independentemente de ser o zé ou o manel a lá ir abrir as comportas.
> Não é possível desocupar o barranco até à praia, não temos dinheiro para as demolições.



Olha, parte das demolições já estão feitas! 

Fora de brincadeiras...sim...obviamente que ninguém vai demolir o que quer que seja...


----------



## aoc36 (4 Nov 2015 às 02:06)

Muito interessante de ler, dá para ter uma ideia do que se passa por baixo de Albufeira

http://forumalbufeira.blogspot.pt/2008/10/os-planos-polis-sofreram-desvios-quem.html

http://forumalbufeira.blogspot.pt/2010/01/nao-sao-quaiquer-ruinas-historicas.html?m=1

http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/nacional/portugal/detalhe/cinco-queixas-contra-obras-polis.html


----------



## StormyAlentejo (4 Nov 2015 às 10:12)

As declarações do Ministro deviam era ter sido direccionadas para os responsáveis da câmara, basicamente a culpa foi toda deles e eles é que deviam ter aprendido a lição em eventos anteriores. Ou os comerciantes e moradores afectados se juntam e avançam em busca de responsáveis, ou isto vai morrer na praia e ficar em águas de bacalhau.

Edit: Parece que vão mesmo avançar!
http://www.dn.pt/portugal/interior/...ra-ameacam-avancar-para-tribunal-4869176.html


----------



## ecobcg (4 Nov 2015 às 17:31)

Em 2009, era isto que se dizia:



> *OBRA DA RIBEIRA DE ALBUFEIRA JÁ ESTÁ LEGALIZADA PELA ARH*
> 
> As soluções encontradas pela Administração da Região Hidrográfica (ARH) do Algarve e pela Câmara de Albufeira para licenciar a intervenção na ribeira, junto a uma das entradas principais da cidade a EN 395, são baixar a cota final da linha de água, criar bacias de retenção, mudar a vegetação das margens e implantar comportas automáticas.
> 
> ...



http://barlavento.pt/regional/obra-da-ribeira-de-albufeira-ja-esta-legalizada-pela-arh


----------



## frederico (4 Nov 2015 às 19:15)

Não pensem que isto é um exclusivo do Sul, vivi muitos anos perto do Leça e havia casas com as fundações nas margens do rio, quando havia cheias as garagens ficavam inundadas e as casas só não ficavam porque eram altas, mas aposto que com os anos virá o dia em que as casas irão na enchente pois a água com o tempo vai desgastando as fundações, o problema é só um, povoamento disperso, aqui no Reino Unido é quase impossível construir uma casa e boa parte da população não quer construção por causa da paisagem, aqui há muita falta de casas. 

Cerca de 10% do Reino Unido está urbanizado, mas o valor real é inferior a 5% por causa das áreas verdes dentro das áreas urbanas, contudo aqui a densidade populacional é mais que o dobro da portuguesa. Em Portugal nas áreas com idêntica densidade populacional a área urbana é largamente superior! Portugal teve leis digamos europeias com Salazar no que diz respeito ao urbanismo, só o Estado poderia urbanizar. *Não conheço nenhum país na Europa Ocidental com o nosso urbanismo, só vejo paisagens assim no Magrebe ou na América do Sul. O urbanismo morreu com Marcel Caetano e a democracia agravou ainda mais o problema. E ninguém diz que isto é talvez o maior problema estrutural de Portugal. *


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Nov 2015 às 19:23)

O IPMA publicou há pouco o seu resumo oficial do evento: http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticia...t/media/noticias/textos/algarve-20151101.html





*PRECIPITAÇÃO INTENSA NO ALGARVE - 01 DE NOVEMBRO DE 2015*

A situação meteorológica à superfície às 00 UTC do dia 1 de novembro de 2015 era determinada por uma depressão com 1013 hPa centrada no Norte de África, em processo de cavamento, que no seu movimento para noroeste veio a posicionar-se às 12 UTC na região de Faro com 1009 hPa e, no final do dia, no Atlântico a sudoeste de Cabo Raso (38ºN 10ºW), onde atingiu um mínimo de 1005 hPa.

Associadas a essa depressão formaram-se linhas organizadas de precipitação, com orientação de sueste para noroeste, que no seu deslocamento lento para norte afetaram, principalmente, a região do barlavento algarvio durante o período compreendido entre as 4 e as 14 UTC, com particular incidência na zona situada entre Portimão e Faro, originando precipitação forte e persistente e a ocorrência de trovoada.

Nas estações meteorológicas automáticas (EMAs) da rede do IPMA próximas da zona mais afetada, os máximos horários de precipitação observados foram de 11 mm em Portimão às 11 UTC e de 20 mm em Faro-Aeroporto às 12 UTC, tendo nesta estação se registado um valor máximo de 74 mm em 6 horas, entre as 6 e 12 UTC. Os valores mais elevados de precipitação observados nas estações meteorológicas do Algarve no dia 1 em períodos de 1, 6 e 24 horas são apresentados na Tabela 1.

À medida que as linhas de precipitação progrediram para norte foram perdendo gradualmente atividade, vindo a atingir as restantes zonas da região Sul e a região Centro mas já com quantidades de precipitação bastante menos significativas.

A sequência de imagens do produto de radar RAIN1 (valores horários de precipitação em mm, estimados com recurso ao radar meteorológico de Loulé/Cavalos do Caldeirão) obtida para o período entre as 10 e as 14 UTC (Figuras 1 a 4) permite salientar a zona mais afetada pela linha de precipitação, situada entre Portimão e Olhão. Considerando as estimativas obtidas com radar para o período entre as 4 e as 14 UTC, é de admitir que os valores mais elevados observados em Faro-Aeroporto e Portimão tenham sido excedidos na zona costeira entre Albufeira e Quarteira.

Por aplicação de fatores de ajustamento Udómetro-Radar obtidos na localização das EMAs de Faro-Aeroporto e Portimão, estima-se que o valor da precipitação ocorrida entre as 4 e as 14 UTC, em Albufeira e Quarteira, tenha variado entre 106 mm e 139 mm, com um valor médio estimado de 122 mm.
Na Tabela 2 são apresentados os valores máximos históricos de precipitação registados nas estações meteorológicas do Algarve. Da comparação dos valores máximos de precipitação nas estações com os valores observados no dia 1 de novembro de 2015 pode concluir-se que:

- Na estação de Faro-Aeroporto o máximo histórico horário é cerca de 3,4 vezes superior ao observado no presente episódio e os máximos históricos de 6 horas e de 24 horas são cerca de 1,5 vezes superiores aos observados;

- Na estação de Portimão os máximos históricos horários e de 6 horas são cerca de 2 vezes superiores aos observados neste episódio e o máximo histórico de 24 horas é cerca de 1,3 vezes superior ao observado.

*                                                        Tabela 1
Valores mais elevados de precipitação (em mm) registados no dia 1 de novembro de 2015 nos períodos de 1 hora, 6 horas e 12 horas em estações meteorológicas do Algarve*



*
Figura 1 - Valores horários de precipitação (mm) do produto radar RAIN1 no período 10-11 UTC*






*Figura 2 - Valores horários de precipitação (mm) do produto radar RAIN1 no período 11-12 UTC*







*Figura 3 - Valores horários de precipitação (mm) do produto radar RAIN1 no período 12-13 UTC*







*Figura 4 - Valores horários de precipitação (mm) do produto radar RAIN1 no período 13-14 UTC*


----------



## Agreste (4 Nov 2015 às 19:24)

como é óbvio não há nenhuma bacia de retenção, não foi naturalizado nada e no canal por onde a água entra não cabe um camião... Isto vai salpicando toda a gente que mexeu nisto.


----------



## Agreste (4 Nov 2015 às 19:32)

é o que dá não ter a coleção de registos históricos...

274 Monchique
175 Sagres
157 Faro
134 Loulé


----------



## Vince (4 Nov 2015 às 19:40)

Agreste disse:


> é o que dá não ter a coleção de registos históricos...
> 
> 274 Monchique
> 175 Sagres
> ...



A de Faro e Sagres vem lá referidas na tabela 2, mas também me lembrei logo de Monchique.

Portanto, resumindo, o IPMA "calibrou" dados radar com dados de algumas estações, para chegar a uma estimativa em Albufeira (aonde não existe estação) entre 106 mm e 139 mm, valor médio 122 mm, em 10 horas. Em termos de acumulação durante muitas horas foi um evento significativo, mas valores horários estão longe de máximos históricos que sabemos poderem ocorrer no Algarve, como de resto já muitas outras pessoas aqui referiram nos últimos dias.


----------



## ecobcg (4 Nov 2015 às 19:49)

Vince disse:


> A de Faro e Sagres vem lá referidas na tabela 2, mas também me lembrei logo de Monchique.
> 
> Portanto, resumindo, o IPMA "calibrou" dados radar com dados de algumas estações, para chegar a uma estimativa em Albufeira (aonde não existe estação) entre 106 mm e 139 mm, valor médio 122 mm, em 10 horas. Em termos de acumulação durante muitas horas foi um evento significativo, mas valores horários estão longe de máximos históricos que sabemos poderem ocorrer no Algarve, como de resto já muitas outras pessoas aqui referiram nos últimos dias..



Podiam, ao menos, ter consultado e até usado os dados de algumas das estações meteorológicas amadoras da zona entre Portimão e Faro, por exemplo... que acabam por confirmar os valores obtidos na estimativa do IPMA.


----------



## JCARL (4 Nov 2015 às 20:04)

Vince disse:


> A de Faro e Sagres vem lá referidas na tabela 2, mas também me lembrei logo de Monchique.
> 
> Portanto, resumindo, o IPMA "calibrou" dados radar com dados de algumas estações, para chegar a uma estimativa em Albufeira (aonde não existe estação) entre 106 mm e 139 mm, valor médio 122 mm, em 10 horas. Em termos de acumulação durante muitas horas foi um evento significativo, mas valores horários estão longe de máximos históricos que sabemos poderem ocorrer no Algarve, como de resto já muitas outras pessoas aqui referiram nos últimos dias.



INAG Monchique (30/01C) precipitação dia 01/11/2015: *66,2* mm

http://snirh.pt/index.php?idMain=2&idItem=1&objCover=920123704&objSite=920685954

Infelizmente as outras estações do INAG em redor estão ainda inactivas


----------



## JCARL (4 Nov 2015 às 20:09)

ecobcg disse:


> Podiam, ao menos, ter consultado e até usado os dados de algumas das estações meteorológicas amadoras da zona entre Portimão e Faro, por exemplo... que acabam por confirmar os valores obtidos na estimativa do IPMA.



Ou terem pedido os dados das estações da DRAPAL (Direcção de Agricultura e Pescas do Algarve), ou da Universidade do Algarve.

Mas atenção! São outras capelas, e em Portugal não se misturam dados. Isso é heresia. Risos


----------



## Vince (4 Nov 2015 às 20:57)

JCARL disse:


> Ou terem pedido os dados das estações da DRAPAL (Direcção de Agricultura e Pescas do Algarve), ou da Universidade do Algarve.
> 
> Mas atenção! São outras capelas, e em Portugal não se misturam dados. Isso é heresia. Risos



Usar devem usar, ainda há dias uma pessoa do IPMA andou a pedir dados de vento de estações amadoras da depressão de 17 de Outubro.
Para mim mau é essas redes como a DRAPAL (e outras do género que existem pelo país fora) não terem dados em tempo real, ou vá, perto disso.

E por falar nisso, @ecobcg, esta estação Davis de Albufeira registou 109mm, mas durante várias horas os dados são estranhos, parecem 2 estações distintas em locais diferentes a enviar dados para a mesma conta do WU.
http://www.wunderground.com/persona...RVE1#history/tdata/s20151101/e20151101/mdaily
Fazes ideia do que pode gerar este tipo de erro ? Felizmente que os dados são tão divergentes que se conseguem separar bem e os 109mm parecem consistentes, e dando uma pequena margem pois num local pode chover mais que outro relativamente próximo, acaba por encaixar bem na estimativa do IPMA.


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Nov 2015 às 21:33)

> ...Da comparação dos valores máximos de precipitação nas estações com os valores observados no dia 1 de novembro de 2015 pode concluir-se que:
> 
> - Na estação de Faro-Aeroporto o máximo histórico horário é cerca de 3,4 vezes superior ao observado no presente episódio e os máximos históricos de 6 horas e de 24 horas são cerca de 1,5 vezes superiores aos observados;
> 
> ...



Portanto, conclui-se que o evento não foi assim tão excepcional, foi excepcional nos prejuízos, mas a culpa é humana. Se chovesse como no dia 13 de Outubro de 1989 que era só mais 60 mm em cima daquilo que caiu em Albufeira. Se caísse 67 mm numa hora, havia de ser lindo. 

Todos dizem que foi um evento histórico em Albufeira e o pior dos últimos 100 anos, o IPMA desmente logo isso, e provavelmente a cheia de 1949 foi bem pior que esta.

http://temponoalgarve.blogs.sapo.pt/242557.html


----------



## ecobcg (4 Nov 2015 às 21:35)

Vince disse:


> E por falar nisso, @ecobcg, esta estação Davis de Albufeira registou 109mm, mas durante várias horas os dados são estranhos, parecem 2 estações distintas em locais diferentes a enviar dados para a mesma conta do WU.
> http://www.wunderground.com/persona...RVE1#history/tdata/s20151101/e20151101/mdaily
> Fazes ideia do que pode gerar este tipo de erro ? Felizmente que os dados são tão divergentes que se conseguem separar bem e os 109mm parecem consistentes, e dando uma pequena margem pois num local pode chover mais que outro relativamente próximo, acaba por encaixar bem na estimativa do IPMA.



Sim, de facto os dados são muito estranhos até ali determinada hora... Nunca tinha reparado em tal erro...
Talvez ou erro no software que envia os dados (que neste caso, nem é o Weatherlink, é o WeatherDisplay), ou por alguma razão o pc esteve desligado algumas horas, por exemplo, e ele ao carregar depois os dados das horas em falta, pode ter dado origem a um erro destes... às vezes quando se faz o upload de muitos dados, aquilo "crasha", e ao repetir, o wundergroud pode assumir estes valores em duplicado. Mas isto serão meras suposições...


----------



## aoc36 (4 Nov 2015 às 22:20)

Esta estação por vezes está muito dias off. A última vez foi há muito pouco tempo e esteve bastante tempo off.


----------



## StormRic (4 Nov 2015 às 22:27)

SpiderVV disse:


> O IPMA publicou há pouco o seu resumo oficial do evento: http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticia...t/media/noticias/textos/algarve-20151101.html



Ainda pensei que fossem apresentar a análise com mais detalhe e profundidade, tudo o que dizem já o fórum neste tópico tinha concluído, quase em tempo real, incluindo a pesquisa possível de máximos históricos.



ecobcg disse:


> Podiam, ao menos, ter consultado e até usado os dados de algumas das estações meteorológicas amadoras da zona entre Portimão e Faro, por exemplo... que acabam por confirmar os valores obtidos na estimativa do IPMA.



Suspeito de que a "calibração" foi também pesada com os registos das estações amadoras, os valores são muito satisfatoriamente coincidentes e, na verdade, não vejo inconveniente em fazê-lo. Já era tempo de o IPMA promover mais o contributo das estações amadoras e implementar formas de calibrar e validar as observações destas estações. Afinal são elas que nos têm traçado de forma muito mais pormenorizada as características dos eventos, especialmente no que toca a precipitação.


----------



## AMFC (4 Nov 2015 às 22:30)

Em 88 vivia em Sagres, aquele dia dos 175mm nunca me sairá da memória, dificilmente irei voltar a ver tanta chuva num só dia, foram 24 h de chuva constante quase sempre torrencial. Houve algumas casas inundadas, felizmente os efeitos foram menores porque a zona não tem uma urbanização densa.


----------



## StormRic (4 Nov 2015 às 22:38)

ecobcg disse:


> Em 2009, era isto que se dizia:



Aqui estão bem localizados alguns dos responsáveis. Tem que haver uma comissão de inquérito (infelizmente, mais uma...) para apurar todas as responsabilidades até à sua origem mais remota, bem como exigir explicações sobre afirmações que têm sido produzidas para atirar culpas "lá para cima, para os céus...", porque cá em baixo estava tudo "previsto" e "acautelado":



> *A ARH garantiu, contudo, que as «cheias, inclusive as centenárias, foram acauteladas. Os técnicos dizem que, tomando estas medidas, não há riscos de inundações*».



Duas frases lapidares, só é preciso identificar os seus autores.


----------



## Paulo H (4 Nov 2015 às 23:01)

Na minha opinião, os únicos culpados desta catástrofe, são os responsáveis pelo urbanismo da câmara, nas últimas décadas.

 A quantidade de precipitação não ultrapassou o máximo registo histórico.
 O IPMA atualizou os avisos, mas ao que parece a proteção civil não lançou os alertas adequados.

Eu acho que mesmo que a proteção civil tivesse alertado convenientemente, pouco poderia ser evitado. Até podiam colocar um carro de bombeiros em cada rua, uma bomba de água a cada habitação, de pouco valia: 
- quantas habitações têm caves em locais inadequados?
- quantos silos automóveis estão em locais de risco?
- onde estão as linhas de água /ribeiros que existiam há 100 anos no local? Debaixo das ruas? Foram estreitados, canalizados, ou até construíram por cima?

Gostava de ver um plano de risco de cheias, para 90litros/m2 em 3horas, e verificar se algo foi feito para evitar esta catástrofe que só por sorte, não levou mais vidas humanas.

Cada cidade tem as suas características, linhas de água, relevo, declives, uma bacia hidrográfica..


----------



## David sf (4 Nov 2015 às 23:11)

StormRic disse:


> Aqui estão bem localizados alguns dos responsáveis. Tem que haver uma comissão de inquérito (infelizmente, mais uma...) para apurar todas as responsabilidades até à sua origem mais remota, bem como exigir explicações sobre afirmações que têm sido produzidas para atirar culpas "lá para cima, para os céus...", porque cá em baixo estava tudo "previsto" e "acautelado":
> 
> Duas frases lapidares, só é preciso identificar os seus autores.



De experiência pessoal, os gajos da ARH Algarve são uns chatos, obrigam a fazer tudo e mais alguma coisa, pedem até algumas verificações sem utilidade nenhuma.

A frase "os técnicos dizem que, tomando estas medidas, não há riscos de inundações" está errada, é impossível eliminar totalmente o risco de inundação.

Ainda não consegui entender a utilidade das comportas e como podem ter potenciado os efeitos da cheia.

Pelas fotografias, a secção do encanamento em betão parece-me ter cerca de 1 metro de lado, o que é muito pouco para uma bacia hidrográfica com a dimensão da ribeira de albufeira. Uma secção quadrada em betão de 1 m de lado, com inclinação de 5% (valor já elevado) tem capacidade para cerca de 7 m3/s. Uma bacia relativamente impermeável (e neste caso, a área permeável já com muita pouca capacidade de infiltração, uma vez que a duração da precipitação foi elevada), com uma área de 800 ha (aproximadamente 8 quadrículas da carta militar 1/25 000, que é aprox. o que me parece pelas cartas que o Jonas87 postou) e uma intensidade de precipitação de 20 mm/h, gera um caudal de aproximadamente 30 a 35 m3/s.

Relativamente à excepcionalidade do evento, foi excepcional, sim, e não há como contrariar isso. Para uma duração de 9 horas teve um período de retorno superior a 100 anos, ou seja, em média, acontece menos de uma vez por século acumularem-se estes valores em 9 horas consecutivas. É certo que a intensidade instantânea não foi nada de relevante, mas esse factor é apenas importante para cheias urbanas - e esta cheia não foi urbana, foi uma cheia fluvial que acabou numa área urbana. Bacias fluviais, com áreas maiores e consequentemente tempos de concentração maiores, respondem tranquilamente a picos de precipitação elevada e rápidos, dão problemas é com períodos prolongados de intensidade relevante, mesmo que não extraordinária.


----------



## ecobcg (4 Nov 2015 às 23:23)

David sf disse:


> Ainda não consegui entender a utilidade das comportas e como podem ter potenciado os efeitos da cheia.
> 
> .



Ao longo da ribeira (parte natural e parte "encanada") existirão ainda várias ligações ilegais de águas residuais à mesma, as quais, misturam-se com as águas pluviais e vão descarregar, em condições normais, directamente no local onde a ribeira desagua, ou seja na praia;
Como as praias de Albufeira têm Bandeira Azul, não se pode permitir que qualquer quantidade de água contaminada chegue ao mar durante o Verão, sob pena de a Bandeira ser retirada;
Assim, criaram-se essas comportas, que servem para desviar o curso das águas que escorrem na ribeira, directamente para uma estação elevatória existente. Desta forma, durante os meses de Verão, tudo o que escorre na ribeira, vai parar à elevatória e daí a uma ETAR, e não ao mar.
No Inverno, abrem-se as comportas para as águas das chuvas escorrerem livremente pela ribeira até ao mar. Agora, se as comportas não estiverem abertas, a rede de águas residuais não está obviamente dimensionada para receber todo o caudal das chuvas, e em caso de forte precipitação, pior ainda. Resultado, todo o caudal que vem de montante, não tem local por onde escoar e começa a "saltar" fora... resultando nas inundações conhecidas...


----------



## David sf (4 Nov 2015 às 23:32)

ecobcg disse:


> Ao longo da ribeira (parte natural e parte "encanada") existirão ainda várias ligações ilegais de águas residuais à mesma, as quais, misturam-se com as águas pluviais e vão descarregar, em condições normais, directamente no local onde a ribeira desagua, ou seja na praia;
> Como as praias de Albufeira têm Bandeira Azul, não se pode permitir que qualquer quantidade de água contaminada chegue ao mar durante o Verão, sob pena de a Bandeira ser retirada;
> Assim, criaram-se essas comportas, que servem para desviar o curso das águas que escorrem na ribeira, directamente para uma estação elevatória existente. Desta forma, durante os meses de Verão, tudo o que escorre na ribeira, vai parar à elevatória e daí a uma ETAR, e não ao mar.
> No Inverno, abrem-se as comportas para as águas das chuvas escorrerem livremente pela ribeira até ao mar. Agora, se as comportas não estiverem abertas, a rede de águas residuais não está obviamente dimensionada para receber todo o caudal das chuvas, e em caso de forte precipitação, pior ainda. Resultado, todo o caudal que vem de montante, não tem local por onde escoar e começa a "saltar" fora... resultando nas inundações conhecidas...



Isso significa que bombeiam e tratam toda a água da ribeira durante o verão? Mesmo nos dias de chuva? A EDP agradece. Não tinha percebido que o objectivo das comportas fosse esse, neste caso se as mantiveram fechadas, com um aviso de mau tempo, pode evidenciar negligência grosseira por parte da entidade gestora do sistema de drenagem.


----------



## aoc36 (5 Nov 2015 às 10:30)

http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/politica...comportas-existentes-estavam-fechadas_v871169

Mais achas para a fogueira.


----------



## AnDré (5 Nov 2015 às 14:49)

JCARL disse:


> INAG Monchique (30/01C) precipitação dia 01/11/2015: *66,2* mm
> 
> http://snirh.pt/index.php?idMain=2&idItem=1&objCover=920123704&objSite=920685954
> 
> Infelizmente as outras estações do INAG em redor estão ainda inactivas



A contagem que o INAG faz da precipitação acumulada, é feita das 9h às 9h.
O que significa que o evento ficou repartido em 2 dias.

Fica a tabela dos acumulados horários de Monchique:


----------



## ecobcg (5 Nov 2015 às 17:08)

Em Carvoeiro os dados foram estes.


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Nov 2015 às 18:13)

*Chuva que caiu domingo no Algarve inferior a máximos históricos já registados*

A quantidade chuva que caiu no domingo na zona entre Portimão e Olhão foi inferior a máximos históricos registados e deveu-se a uma depressão centrada no norte de África, informoum esta quarta-feira, o Instituto do Mar e da Atmosfera.






Segundo o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA), a zona mais afetada pela forte chuva que caiu domingo foi a linha entre Portimão e Olhão, com Albufeira e Quarteira a serem as zonas mais afetadas.

"Estima-se que o valor da precipitação ocorrida entre as 04 e 14 horas em Albufeira e Quarteira tenha variado entre 106 e 139 milímetros, com um valor médio estimado de 122 milímetros", refere em comunicado o IPMA.

O instituto refere que nas suas estações meteorológicas automáticas do aeroporto de Faro e de Portimão os "máximos horários de precipitação observados foram de 11 milímetros em Portimão às 11 horas e de 20 milímetros em Faro às 12 horas, tendo aquela estação registado um valor máximo de 74 milímetros em seis horas, entre as 06:00 e as 12:00".

O IPMA indica também que na estação meteorológica automática do aeroporto de Faro o "máximo histórico horário é cerca de 3,4 vezes superior ao observado no presente episódio e que os máximos históricos de seis horas e de 24 horas são cerca de 1,5 vezes superiores aos observados".

"Na estação de Portimão os máximos históricos horários em seis horas são cerca de duas vezes superiores aos observados naquele episódio e o máximo histórico de 24 horas é cerca de 1,3 vezes superior ao observado", acrescenta o IPMA.

A medição da pluviosidade exprime-se em milímetros de altura (mm) ou em litros por metro quadrado (l/m2). A cada litro por metro quadrado corresponde a um milímetro de altura.

http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Nacional/Interior.aspx?content_id=4870410


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Nov 2015 às 21:35)

*Riscos ignorados em Albufeira*

http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/nacional/sociedade/detalhe/riscos_ignorados.html


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Nov 2015 às 21:20)

Neste momento, no Sexta às 9.


----------



## Agreste (7 Nov 2015 às 15:46)

a proteção civil de albufeira também não parece muito interessada em saber porque é que a cidade ficou destruida... Estamos no 6º dia e não há um único relatório, silêncio absoluto.

Quando chover de novo 100mm em 24hr, valores que podem ocorrer 2 ou 3 vezes no inverno, vamos ter a mesma destruição.


----------



## efcm (7 Nov 2015 às 23:41)

A protecção civil de albufeira não esta nada intetessada em fazer um relatório que vai mostrar que tem grandes culpas nas inundações...


----------



## aoc36 (8 Nov 2015 às 00:06)

Boas pessoal,

Sabemos todos que as entidades envolvidas tem culpa nos acontecimentos, mais a câmara pq foi avisada antes das últimas obras o que tinha que fazer.
Tenho acompanhado as notícias e por aqui o que se vai passando, mas ninguém fala da área em que a ribeira recebe água.
Tem uma extensão de 5 km ou um pouco mais, pode ser muito pouco comparado com a ribeira de   Loulé.
Começa a norte das Ferreiras, onde se teve bastantes estragos em empresas, habitações e na junta de freguesia que perdeu uma parte do arquivo antigo.
Logo de seguida, passa pelo Vale do Paraíso que é um parque industrial onde espaços verdes não existem e mais uma  vez a chuva vai desaguar toda.
A Este do Vale Paraíso tb recebe as águas da Estrada da Nora/N125/ Este das Ferreiras - Vale Serves.
Mais a sul antes do parque de campismo recebe mais água da zona N O de Montechoro e Norte da estrada Vale das pedras - local muito urbanizado.
A seguir ao parque de campismo chega dos Calicos, Alpouvar, Vale Santa Maria, Patio e por fim baixa de Albufeira.
Tb existe junto à Estufa do Giga uma linha de água que no dia trasbordou para a 125 que vai desaguar na ribeira, não sabendo o sítio ao certo.

Agora sobre o encanamento.
A primeira comporta que é uma grade foi dobrada no sentido da água, e existe ao lado tipo uma "rampa" para a água subir até ao jardim que faz de zona de retenção até desaguar nas última comportas. Esta zona como bom municípios foi deixado construir e inclusive o centro de saúde e seus acessos virados para essa zona. 
A segunda foi arrancada, dizem que foi a câmara que o fez já nas últimas, a terceira e quarta (São juntas) no qual uma delas é totalmente estanque ficaram meio abertas para amortecer a água.
Como a vazão da água era pouca pelo encanamento, a água subiu até junto da rotunda dos descobridores e entrou pelo túnel que liga o jardim à baixa passando por baixo da rotunda(zona pedonal).

À saída do túnel a água escavou mais de 2 metros de fundura, tal a força que tinha.
A partir daí foi ganhar balanço com ajuda da gravidade e inclinação da Rua da Liberdade, onde arrancou tudo na sua passagem.

É dito que foi só 100mm, tudo bem, mas já viram a área total em que ela recebe água!? Estou enganado ou isto no fundo não era inevitável?


----------



## Gerofil (8 Nov 2015 às 02:10)

Alerta da Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil no dia 31.10.2015 (15h00):


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Nov 2015 às 07:32)

aoc36 disse:


> Boas pessoal,
> 
> Sabemos todos que as entidades envolvidas tem culpa nos acontecimentos, mais a câmara pq foi avisada antes das últimas obras o que tinha que fazer.
> Tenho acompanhado as notícias e por aqui o que se vai passando, mas ninguém fala da área em que a ribeira recebe água.
> ...



Sim a ribeira da Albufeira recebe água de muitos outros sítios, basta observar a carta militar que aqui partilhei, por acaso não tinha a noção que a rede hidrográfica fosse tão densa.
A natureza e incompetência humana deu no que deu, esperemos que aprendam com este desastre.
Quanto à protecçao civil, so sei que alguns municípios estão muito,muito bem servidos outros nem tanto...serviço amorfo, valem 0.


----------



## David sf (8 Nov 2015 às 10:14)

aoc36 disse:


> A primeira comporta que é uma grade foi dobrada no sentido da água, e existe ao lado tipo uma "rampa" para a água subir até ao jardim que faz de zona de retenção até desaguar nas última comportas.



Mas então é uma comporta ou uma grelha? Se for uma grelha não tinha que estar levantada, tem como função impedir objectos de grande dimensão de entrar dentro do encanamento, que podem provocar entupimentos a jusante.


----------



## aoc36 (8 Nov 2015 às 10:20)

David sf disse:


> Mas então é uma comporta ou uma grelha? Se for uma grelha não tinha que estar levantada, tem como função impedir objectos de grande dimensão de entrar dentro do encanamento, que podem provocar entupimentos a jusante.



É uma grelha, esta foi dobrada no sentido da água (para dentro do cano) pela  força da água.
A última é comporta estanque.


----------



## Gerofil (8 Nov 2015 às 15:04)

Como já tinha referido, os avisos e alertas bem podiam ter sido feitos dois ou três dias antes que o resultado seria o mesmo... A incompetência da proteção civil local fica à vista de todos. Mas a culpa certamente morrerá solteira...







Por José Carlos Eusébio, Rui Pando Gomes

Antes da enxurrada de água começar a descer pelas avenidas de Albufeira até à Baixa da cidade, faz hoje uma semana, já o largo Eng. Duarte Pacheco estava inundado. Ao que o CM apurou, a água começou a sair primeiro pelas tampas de esgoto e sanitas dos bares e restaurantes, ao que tudo indica porque a canalização estava entupida com areia e detritos. Toda a zona está em leito de cheia e a canalização da ribeira que passa por baixo da cidade não aguentou, logo nos primeiros momentos do temporal, com a grande quantidade de água. Uma imagem captada pelo CM às 12h40, muito antes do pico da enxurrada, mostra já a Baixa completamente inundada. "A canalização foi feita para a cidade que existia nos anos 50 do século passado e não tem capacidade de escoamento das águas pluviais sempre que chove um pouco mais do que o normal", explicou ao CM fonte da Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente, que confirma que a Câmara de Albufeira "foi avisada" do elevado "risco de cheias" devido à atual dimensão das condutas. A juntar a tudo isto, o CM sabe que um dos canais subterrâneos que escoa as águas pluviais até à praia dos Pescadores, conhecido como ‘cano da bateria’, já entupiu várias vezes devido à areia que entra para o seu interior, nas alturas de maré cheia. "Por volta das 14h30, neste tubo não corria nenhuma água", garantiu uma testemunha. Uma semana depois, a maior parte da lama já desapareceu das ruas, apesar de ainda existir muito para limpar e principalmente contabilizar. Ontem, juntou-se às centenas de voluntários uma equipa feminina do Clube de Basquete de Albufeira. "Quiseram ajudar antes do jogo que tinham à tarde", referiu ao CM o treinador André Lima. 

Correio da Manhã


----------



## Agreste (9 Nov 2015 às 11:44)

8º dia...

relatório da proteção civil municipal? não conheço.
e se amanhã voltar a chover 100mm? acendemos umas velas a uma santa qualquer para ir chover noutro lado.


----------



## Agreste (11 Nov 2015 às 11:37)

10º dia...

a maioria PSD-CDS na câmara com apoio de um movimento independente criado por um dissidente do CDS continua sem apresentar qualquer relátorio ao que se passou no dia 1.

não há também qualquer medida proposta para melhorar o sistema de escoamento da ribeira.


----------



## Agreste (16 Nov 2015 às 16:01)

15 dias...

Nada aconteceu... volto cá no dia 2 de dezembro.


----------



## aoc36 (19 Nov 2015 às 14:17)

Agreste disse:


> 15 dias...
> 
> Nada aconteceu... volto cá no dia 2 de dezembro.



Achas mesmo que vai acontecer? Neste pais quem gere (estado, câmaras, empresas,etc) sai impune.


----------



## Gerofil (21 Nov 2015 às 22:27)

*DÉFICIT NA DRENAGEM URBANA: buscando o entendimento e contribuindo para a definição*
Vladimir Caramori Borges de Souza
Luiz Roberto Santos Moraes
Patrícia Campos Borja

https://www.google.pt/url?sa=t&rct=...3/6416&usg=AFQjCNFpO0kb6d6bMTa4c3V7qbSTml25mQ


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Nov 2015 às 22:37)

aoc36 disse:


> Achas mesmo que vai acontecer? Neste pais quem gere (estado, câmaras, empresas,etc) sai impune.



O que mais me espanta, é os montes enormes de canavial da rotunda à entrada em Albufeira pela estrada de Ferreiras até ao Parque de Campismo. As margens da ribeira está com lixo principalmente canas secas com mais de 1 m de altura. Se viesse mais uma enxurrada ia ser mesmo bonito.


----------



## aoc36 (26 Nov 2015 às 22:44)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O que mais me espanta, é os montes enormes de canavial da rotunda à entrada em Albufeira pela estrada de Ferreiras até ao Parque de Campismo. As margens da ribeira está com lixo principalmente canas secas com mais de 1 m de altura. Se viesse mais uma enxurrada ia ser mesmo bonito.



Desculpa a pergunta, quando é que lá passaste? Mais ou menos ah duas semana lá se lembraram de fazer uma limpeza como se deve fazer. 
Só se lembram é depois. Claramente a Câmara de Albufeira anda desgovernada.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Nov 2015 às 23:03)

aoc36 disse:


> Desculpa a pergunta, quando é que lá passaste? Mais ou menos ah duas semana lá se lembraram de fazer uma limpeza como se deve fazer.
> Só se lembram é depois. Claramente a Câmara de Albufeira anda desgovernada.



Passei, por lá, esta manhã. Fiquei algo pasmado, já que a ribeira está limpa, mas o lixo está todo acumulado nas margens, não era para limparem tudo. Se vem uma enxurrada, aquelas canas todas em volta vão pela ribeira abaixo. É mais notório, entre a rotunda quando viras à direita para a GNR até ao parque de campismo, no sentido Albufeira > Ferreiras.

Mesmo, na EN125, junto à Patã caiu um muro nessa altura e até hoje continua o muro caído para a berma da estrada.


----------



## aoc36 (26 Nov 2015 às 23:43)

Poucos dias depois das cheias passei lá é aquilo era medonho, um canavial enorme. Muros caídos veem se muito ao longo da 125, consequências do mau tempo Tb?


----------



## Agreste (3 Dez 2015 às 11:39)

3 de dezembro... 32 dias depois, nada se sabe, nenhuma responsabilidade.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Dez 2015 às 12:16)

Não percas tempo com a contagem lol
O assunto é certamente incomodativo, não se saberá nada.


----------



## aoc36 (28 Dez 2015 às 23:04)

E ao fim de quase dois meses, volta a baixa de Albufeira ficar com água.


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Dez 2015 às 23:29)

Mais uma vez, ocorreu em plena baixa-mar. O que acontecerá, se chover em plena Preia-mar?


----------



## MSantos (28 Dez 2015 às 23:54)

O problema em Albufeira é estrutural, cada vez que chove um pouco mais o resultado é o mesmo, será que é preciso acontecer algo verdadeiramente grave para se tomarem medidas?


----------



## aoc36 (28 Dez 2015 às 23:56)

MSantos disse:


> O problema em Albufeira é estrutural, cada vez que chove um pouco mais o resultado é o mesmo, será que é preciso acontecer algo verdadeiramente grave para se tomarem medidas?


No dia 1 de Novembro foi gravíssimo! Sistema mal limpo?


----------



## MSantos (29 Dez 2015 às 00:02)

aoc36 disse:


> No dia 1 de Novembro foi gravíssimo! Sistema mal limpo?



Quando disse "acontecer verdadeiramente grave" estava a dizer algo como aconteceu na Madeira há uns anos em que houve vários mortos e desaparecidos.

As causas e/ou possíveis soluções não sei, não tenho formação na área, mas nunca serão fáceis de aplicar ou baratas.


----------



## Gerofil (29 Dez 2015 às 01:24)

Baixa de Albufeira esta noite...

Fê GourmeTV


----------



## aoc36 (31 Dez 2015 às 15:56)

http://www.sulinformacao.pt/2015/12...o-cooperar-na-solucao-do-problema-das-cheias/

Felizmente já se vê os cordelinhos a mecher para as futuras obras para evitar as cheias como do dia 1 de Novembro.


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Out 2016 às 23:38)

Passado quase 1 ano e nada ainda foi resolvido. 

http://www.sulinformacao.pt/2016/10...ias-em-albufeira-apresentado-a-2-de-novembro/

Que venha mais uma cut-off valente, para meter tudo em ordem. 

1º será em Lisboa, depois em Albufeira, e se forem como as obras na EN125 que estão paradas, é melhor irem preparando que lá para 2040 estão prontas mais rápido vem um temporal valente do que as obras são feitas. 

O novo túnel vai sair a uma zona alta da cidade, ora sendo Albufeira uma cidade sempre descer até à baixa, acho que não será muito boa ideia.


----------



## aoc36 (4 Nov 2016 às 22:33)

http://www.cm-albufeira.pt/content/plano-de-drenagem-de-albufeira-foi-apresentado

Aqui está os planos para prevenir as cheias. 

Da para terem a ideia de como está actualmente a borrada que foi feita.


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Nov 2016 às 23:20)

aoc36 disse:


> http://www.cm-albufeira.pt/content/plano-de-drenagem-de-albufeira-foi-apresentado
> 
> Aqui está os planos para prevenir as cheias.
> 
> Da para terem a ideia de como está actualmente a borrada que foi feita.



Todas as pessoas que conheço em Albufeira, dizem que isso não vai resolver nada. O erro continua a ser o mesmo entubar a ribeira, pior é quando a natureza leva tudo à frente. As cidades do Algarve estão preparadas para uns chuviscos, basta chover 10 ou 20 mm numa hora, existe logo inundações, então em Albufeira, desde que entubaram a ribeira é uma festa cada vez que chove e vai continuar a ser uma festa. 

Até 2030, Albufeira ainda vai levar com muitas inundações e enxurradas e quando a obra tiver toda pronta já está desactualizada. 

Se um dia, chover 150/200 mm em Albufeira, logo verão se essa tubagem não rebenta toda e a ribeira não leva tudo até à praia.


----------



## aoc36 (5 Nov 2016 às 00:53)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Todas as pessoas que conheço em Albufeira, dizem que isso não vai resolver nada. O erro continua a ser o mesmo entubar a ribeira, pior é quando a natureza leva tudo à frente. As cidades do Algarve estão preparadas para uns chuviscos, basta chover 10 ou 20 mm numa hora, existe logo inundações, então em Albufeira, desde que entubaram a ribeira é uma festa cada vez que chove e vai continuar a ser uma festa.
> 
> Até 2030, Albufeira ainda vai levar com muitas inundações e enxurradas e quando a obra tiver toda pronta já está desactualizada.
> 
> Se um dia, chover 150/200 mm em Albufeira, logo verão se essa tubagem não rebenta toda e a ribeira não leva tudo até à praia.



Ainda no dia 24  choveu 30mm numa hora e a baixa ficou logo com água. 
O erro já está feito pode ser é minimizado. Acabaram foi por torrar muitos milhoes e agora toca a destruir o parque urbano para remendar e torrar outros tantos . Agora vão é desviar para outro ponto por um outro túnel de maior dimensões.
 Se concordo? Não tenho conhecimento para tal....


----------



## Agreste (5 Nov 2016 às 01:32)

propòr um tunel faraónico sem ter um estudo geotécnico do local a atravessar... e afirmar que é mais barato do que modelar a cheia.

olha, gostei.

vai ser espetacular.


----------



## trovoadas (6 Nov 2016 às 10:59)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Todas as pessoas que conheço em Albufeira, dizem que isso não vai resolver nada. O erro continua a ser o mesmo entubar a ribeira, pior é quando a natureza leva tudo à frente. As cidades do Algarve estão preparadas para uns chuviscos, basta chover 10 ou 20 mm numa hora, existe logo inundações, então em Albufeira, desde que entubaram a ribeira é uma festa cada vez que chove e vai continuar a ser uma festa.
> 
> Até 2030, Albufeira ainda vai levar com muitas inundações e enxurradas e quando a obra tiver toda pronta já está desactualizada.
> 
> Se um dia, chover 150/200 mm em Albufeira, logo verão se essa tubagem não rebenta toda e a ribeira não leva tudo até à praia.



A Filosofia é e tem sido a que a taxa de retorno destes eventos é algo reduzida se considerarmos um período de 20/30 ou mais anos. Por exemplo nos meus quase 30 anos, de episódios extremos de precipitação recordo-me deste último em Albufeira depois o de 1997 em Monchique e alguns esporádicos no Gilão em Tavira e na ribeira de Bensafrim em Lagos. Talvez os piores tenham sido na década de 80 que quase já não fazem parte da minha geração. Em 20/30 anos muita coisa muda nas câmaras, muitas pessoas passam por lá, logo depois ninguém tem a culpa. 
A mesma Filosofia pode ser aplicada aos Sismos, quando houver um vem tudo abaixo ou quase. Como se diz na gíria "quem não tem dinheiro não tem vícios" logo ou constrói-se com o que se tem ou com base em probabilidades, aliás a nossa vida é uma probabilidade.

Voltando ao tema não é só Albufeira, existem muitos outros casos. Vejo por exemplo um estádio Algarve que quando foi construído teve uma grande área impermeabilizada que foi e é drenada para a ribeira mais próxima. Na primeira grande chuva após, vários terrenos foram destruídos a jusante. Agora com a construção do IKEA uma área semelhante será impermeabilizada e novamente será canalizada para o mesmo curso de água. Não me parece que alguém esteja preocupado com isso! 
Nas obras da 125 as áreas com problemas de escoamento continuam com os mesmos problemas, ou seja gasta-se o dinheiro e fica-se mal servido.

Eu para mim já nem me chateio já estou como o outro...Tsunami onde? Olha para mim aqui em cima do Monte! 
É pena é que os maiores lesados nisto tudo são sempre os mesmos.


----------



## aoc36 (2 Nov 2017 às 01:21)

Fez ontem 2 anos! O que foi feito depois?! Nada de mais, um concurso para construir uma estação de bombagem na praia do pescadores com custo de quase 1 milhão de euros.


----------

